# Who will you be voting for? May 2018 local elections - Brixton and Lambeth chat



## editor (Apr 5, 2018)

The Greens have just released their manifesto:
Green party launch local election campaign in Lambeth with pledge to stop estate regeneration

Some background: Lambeth London Borough Council elections - Wikipedia


----------



## bimble (Apr 5, 2018)

Is rachel definitely standing then?


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2018)

bimble said:


> Is rachel definitely standing then?


I think so, but if she's not standing I'm going to struggle on who to vote for.


----------



## Angellic (Apr 5, 2018)

editor said:


> I think so, but if she's not standing I'm going to struggle on who to vote for.



Likewise.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2018)

Angellic said:


> Likewise.


Imagine having a Lambeth Labour councillor you actually had faith in?

#newconcept


----------



## Slo-mo (Apr 5, 2018)

"Tory scum"? No bias there, then. Not at all!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 5, 2018)

Fucking Tory scum.


----------



## organicpanda (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm presuming the top two options are interchangeable


----------



## Slo-mo (Apr 5, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Fucking Tory scum.


OK, fine. But I know a lot of people are unhappy with Lambeth Labour, and they are the main alternative, like it or not, so writing them of as 'scum' is a bit oversimplistic, surely?


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> "Tory scum"? No bias there, then. Not at all!


Yes, Tory scum. For that is what they are. If you want unbiased opinions look to the broadsheets. Oh wait, no, I meant the BBC. Oh wait, no... etc etc.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 5, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> OK, fine. But I know a lot of people are unhappy with Lambeth Labour, and they are the main alternative, like it or not, so writing them of as 'scum' is a bit oversimplistic, surely?



Ahh, the free market Progress mob who want to break your legs, Vs the free market Tory lot who want to break your legs. And then sell them on for profit.

What a time to be alive.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2018)

organicpanda said:


> I'm presuming the top two options are interchangeable


It's a close run thing.


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 5, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> "Tory scum"? No bias there, then. Not at all!



Never mind, Os.


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 5, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Ahh, the free market Progress mob who want to break your legs, Vs the free market Tory lot who want to break your legs. And then sell them on for profit.
> 
> What a time to be alive.


----------



## Slo-mo (Apr 5, 2018)

editor said:


> Yes, Tory scum. For that is what they are.


How much do you know about your *local* Tory party. Not the national Tory government. Not what Maggie did 30 years ago. Your local Lambeth Tory party in 2018.

Have you even read their manifesto, for example. Or are you just writing them off because they are the blue team?


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 5, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> How much do you know about your *local* Tory party. Not the national Tory government. Not what Maggie did 30 years ago. Your local Lambeth Tory party in 2018.
> 
> Have you even read their manifesto, for example. Or are you just writing them off because they are the blue team?



I'm sure Ed and Tricky know of them well, being locally and politically active as they are. Come on


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 5, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> How much do you know about your *local* Tory party. Not the national Tory government. Not what Maggie did 30 years ago. Your local Lambeth Tory party in 2018.
> 
> Have you even read their manifesto, for example. Or are you just writing them off because they are the blue team?



Having a Leader whose business specialises in evicting tenants doesn't exactly warm me to the local blue rinse mob.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 5, 2018)

Plus the default attack for the Tories in the Town Hall over the past few years has been: "Over in Wandsworth... blah blah blah bollocks."

And whaddya know? Two thirds of Lambeth Tory Cllr's are doing a runner over the borough border in this election.

Fancy that.


----------



## Slo-mo (Apr 5, 2018)

Fair enough.


----------



## happyshopper (Apr 5, 2018)

You obviously have to vote Labour. If that's a problem, join the Labour Party and fight to change things from within. The Progress faction aren't that entrenched.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 5, 2018)

happyshopper said:


> You obviously have to vote Labour. If that's a problem, join the Labour Party and fight to change things from within. The Progress faction aren't that entrenched.



But what if Progress purge you?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 5, 2018)

I shall be following with interest for how Heywood gets on!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 5, 2018)

Silly question,  is there somewhere to see online who is standing by ward?
Edit: Yes, here: Lambeth London Borough Council election, 2018 - Wikipedia


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 5, 2018)

Doesn't appear Rachel Heywood is standing?


----------



## Slo-mo (Apr 5, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Doesn't appear Rachel Heywood is standing?


Nominations don't close until 4pm tommorow. Only then will you get the ''statement of persons nominated" which is the official list of runners and riders. 

Notice of election 2018 | Lambeth Council


----------



## happyshopper (Apr 5, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> But what if Progress purge you?
> 
> Asking for a friend.



Fair question to which I don't have a ready answer. You just have to keep on keeping on. And I'm not saying that there aren't other forms of activity that are worthwhile. But, given that this is a thread about Lambeth Council elections, my point is that the only way of achieving any real change, given the voting system we have, is by joining the Labour Party. There's no guarantee of success of course.


----------



## Slo-mo (Apr 5, 2018)

There are reports on Con Home that the Tories are struggling to field a full slate of candidates in Liverpool, Manchester and Barking, so it will be interesting to see if they field a full slate in Lambeth.


----------



## newbie (Apr 5, 2018)

Where does one find a list of hustings?  They might be a bit entertaining this year.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 5, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> How much do you know about your *local* Tory party. Not the national Tory government. Not what Maggie did 30 years ago. Your local Lambeth Tory party in 2018.
> 
> Have you even read their manifesto, for example. Or are you just writing them off because they are the blue team?



Ive seen them in action at meetings. They really are right wing.

One of them was on the planning committee which agreed Network rail planning application for the arches. One would have thought that a Tory would stick up for small business. Not him. 

Lambeth Tories are as right wing as they come.


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 6, 2018)

I'll be voting for myself for the first time ever


----------



## bemused (Apr 6, 2018)

Possibly not relevant, but for me both the main parties are so shit I'm hoping to vote for any non-bonkers indie person.


----------



## Slo-mo (Apr 6, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Ive seen them in action at meetings. They really are right wing.
> 
> One of them was on the planning committee which agreed Network rail planning application for the arches. One would have thought that a Tory would stick up for small business. Not him.
> 
> Lambeth Tories are as right wing as they come.


Ok, fair enough. It's my view that there are some good people in the Tory party (at local levels). But maybe not in your 'hood.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 6, 2018)

happyshopper said:


> But, given that this is a thread about Lambeth Council elections, my point is that the only way of achieving any real change, given the voting system we have, is by joining the Labour Party. There's no guarantee of success of course.



That depends on what type of 'change' you want. If change means estate regeneration, collusion with Network Rail over the arches and propping up the loss making Pop Brixton, then I'm not sure that this type of change is the one I can support.

How can you change a broken party?


----------



## bimble (Apr 6, 2018)

Rachel Heywood keeping everyone in suspense! Sent her a twitter message asking if she's standing and she's just replied with 'I'll let you know very soon'.


----------



## Slo-mo (Apr 6, 2018)

bimble said:


> Rachel Heywood keeping everyone in suspense! Sent her a twitter message asking if she's standing and she's just replied with 'I'll let you know very soon'.


She's cutting it a bit fine. Mind you so are the Tories.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 6, 2018)

Nominations closed at 4 pm. No sign of anything from Lambeth saying who the candidates are. I notice the returning officer has changed since 2014. That guy was hyper manic and very helpful. He would have tweeted out the candidates at 4.01 pm!


----------



## happyshopper (Apr 6, 2018)

According to an article in the New Statesman the results from Lambeth are not due to be out in full until 6:00 pm on Friday afternoon. Does anyone know if this is because they are not doing an overnight count?


----------



## Slo-mo (Apr 6, 2018)

I don't know if there is much real advantage to overnight counts. They add to the drama of course but obviously they don't actually affect the result and they make for a very late night for all concerned.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2018)

It's official. I'm so happy that I can actually enjoy voting for a change.

Rachel Heywood confirms she will stand as Independent in Lambeth Council elections with devastating critique of Lambeth Labour


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 6, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> I don't know if there is much real advantage to overnight counts. They add to the drama of course but obviously they don't actually affect the result and they make for a very late night for all concerned.



A sensible move if the count takes place the following day. Candidates, party workers and agents are all knackered having been pushing the vote out since 7am. Some of the best / worst party political squabbles that I have witnessed take place in Town Halls at 3am on election count night.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 6, 2018)

The council has the nominations up now.
I have downloaded Coldharbour - seems like Rachel is Independent and the Greens are only standing 2 candidates. I will check other wards in case anything interesting.
Everything is at the bottom of this page Elections and Voter Registration - Guide | Lambeth Council


----------



## CH1 (Apr 6, 2018)

The only other uncertainty was about Nick EDWARDS who it turns out is standing as "*Herne Hill Community & Libraries Campaign*" - the party he set up last year.
Yesterday he posted as a comment on a Brixton Buzz post: 
*
Nick Edwards (Independent candidate for Herne Hill) 
Posted April 5, 2018 at 1:37 PM *
_Scott has worked very hard on issues all over Lambeth, & there is a desperate need for more campaigning councillors like him to stand up to the antidemocratic and destructive policies of Lambeth council on housing, libraries and parks. If elected I will work with all progressive councillors including the Greens to give strong scrutiny over council decisions & to defend estate residents and local services.

_


----------



## CH1 (Apr 6, 2018)

A quick run-through the Lib Dems suggests they will be targeting Streatham Hill.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 6, 2018)

Blimey. Our old pal Capt Jacko is standing once again at Oval. He has been telling anyone who could be arsed to listen over the past year that he was stepping down. The Oval Labour literature hasn't featured him. He attended a farewell Progress Cllr's jolly at the Town Hall a couple of weeks ago.

I wonder what has changed?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 6, 2018)

Candidates from Federalist Party, Polish Pride, Trade Unionist & Socialist Coalition, Woman's Equality and bloody UKIP.

Hey hoe.


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 6, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Blimey. Our old pal Capt Jacko is standing once again at Oval. He has been telling anyone who could be arsed to listen over the past year that he was stepping down. The Oval Labour literature hasn't featured him. He attended a farewell Progress Cllr's jolly at the Town Hall a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I wonder what has changed?




He's also not on their leaflets


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 6, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> He's also not on their leaflets



Wonder what the story is there? New candidate getting cold feet? Or Capt Jacko believing his own hype and having a last minute change of heart?

Or perhaps his Good Planners company isn't paying him as much as his old Cabinet salary?


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 6, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Wonder what the story is there? New candidate getting cold feet? Or Capt Jacko believing his own hype and having a last minute change of heart?
> 
> Or perhaps his Good Planners company isn't paying him as much as his old Cabinet salary?



I don't really know what has happened, but several weeks ago, the previous candidate, Salah Faissal tweeted out one night that he was stepping down for reasons of racism. Although a bit blunter than that.  I have been told the tweet was deleted a day or two later. Must have been after they published the leaflets as he's on some.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 6, 2018)

The Pirates are back in Vassall!


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 6, 2018)

editor said:


> It's official. I'm so happy that I can actually enjoy voting for a change.
> 
> Rachel Heywood confirms she will stand as Independent in Lambeth Council elections with devastating critique of Lambeth Labour



She will be expelled from Labour party for this. Unfair imo. It's a hard hitting piece she has written. 




> I’ll end with a quote from Jeremy Corbyn’s speech at the beginning of the general election campaign last year. For me it epitomises much of what this local election is about:
> 
> “The dividing lines in this election could not be clearer. For me it is the establishment versus the people and it is our historic duty to make sure the people prevail”.
> 
> For this soon-to-be non Labour party member there’s not a whisker between my ambition for Brixton, and the sentiment of the Labour Party’s Leader.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 6, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Blimey. Our old pal Capt Jacko is standing once again at Oval. He has been telling anyone who could be arsed to listen over the past year that he was stepping down. The Oval Labour literature hasn't featured him. He attended a farewell Progress Cllr's jolly at the Town Hall a couple of weeks ago.
> I wonder what has changed?



Wonder why he stood down/was deselected. [referring to Sal Faisal, not Jacko]
Hardly a raving Momentum member according to this:


----------



## bimble (Apr 7, 2018)

Great news from Rachel Heywood, really brave. I'm just a few meters across the boundary line but Grove Adventure Playground is in Coldharbour so very happy about that. 
(Matt Parr says nice things but ime does as close to absolutely nothing as possible.)


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 7, 2018)

This is strange - it looks like the list of candidates has now been taken down.

Page not found for each ward.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 7, 2018)

Good old wiki.


----------



## Slo-mo (Apr 7, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Good old wiki.


Looks like the Tories pretty much managed a full slate then. Unlike other parts of the country where they have supposedly struggled to find enough candidates.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 7, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Good old wiki.


They have Sal Faissal standing in Oval for Labour and hardly any Lib Dem candidates.
I reckon this is simply the Wiki page that's been up for several months with Rachel and the Herne Hill indy put in.
So no - it's slightly sloppy Wiki in my view.

 Your post #53 shows Lambeth#'s IT is down, whereas it was OK at 8.44 pm for my post#44.

This is normal for Lambeth IT - you should try checking planning applications out of office hours sometimes. I'm sure it will be back on Monday morning.
If not we can go down to their super new regenerated election registration office and lodge a formal complaint!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Slo-mo (Apr 7, 2018)

CH1 said:


> They have Sal Faissal standing in Oval for Labour and hardly any Lib Dem candidates.
> I reckon this is simply the Wiki page that's been up for several months with Rachel and the Herne Hill indy put in.
> So no - it's slightly sloppy Wiki in my view.



Well anything on wiki carries a standard health warming if course. The *only* official source you should believe is the "statement of persons nominated" (stupid name, important document). 

Hopefully they'll sort it on Monday morning sharpish.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 7, 2018)

Back up and running now.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 7, 2018)

Here's the Buzz runners and riders piece.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Here's the Buzz runners and riders piece.


Fantastic piece of journalism. Well done!


----------



## CH1 (Apr 7, 2018)

I appreciate it is carping - but the opinion poll at the top needs "specialling" for Coldharbour. It is possible to vote for Rachel Heywood and the two Greens, or indeed other combinations.


----------



## Slo-mo (Apr 7, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I appreciate it is carping - but the opinion poll at the top needs "specialling" for Coldharbour. It is possible to vote for Rachel Heywood and the two Greens, or indeed other combinations.


And perhaps remove the word 'scum' while you're at it.  IMHO it's not a nice way to refer to fellow humans.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> And perhaps remove the word 'scum' while you're at it.  IMHO it's not a nice way to refer to fellow humans.


It's OK for Tories. They haven't shown much humanity when they're decimating communities and destroying the NHS.


----------



## Slo-mo (Apr 7, 2018)

editor said:


> It's OK for Tories. They haven't shown much humanity when they're decimating communities and destroying the NHS.


I'm not totally disagreeing but many local Tory activists are volunteers who don't benefit personally. Misguided they may be, scum they are not. Just my 2p worth.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> I'm not totally disagreeing but many local Tory activists are volunteers who don't benefit personally. Misguided they may be, scum they are not. Just my 2p worth.


They endorse and promote Tory ideals, so fuck them and the blue rinse horse they rode into town on.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 7, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> "Tory scum"? No bias there, then. Not at all!



While I'll go on record to say that the three Tory Cllrs in Lambeth at the mo, are good eggs, I can remember a time when a lot of them *were* scum. Not so much bias as history.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 7, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Silly question,  is there somewhere to see online who is standing by ward?
> Edit: Yes, here: Lambeth London Borough Council election, 2018 - Wikipedia



Weird, seeing my name on that.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 7, 2018)

happyshopper said:


> You obviously have to vote Labour. If that's a problem, join the Labour Party and fight to change things from within. The Progress faction aren't that entrenched.



You're pulling my pisser, surely?

Early last year, about half of Lambeth's Labour local branches staged their selections for the 2018 elections, in order to wrong-foot any "left elements" (i.e. Momentum) who were thinking of putting up a slate themselves. That was a direct result of the heavy influence Progress has on a majority of local branches in Lambeth. They also dominate the CLP structures of Vauxhall, Streatham and DaWN.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 7, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Ive seen them in action at meetings. They really are right wing.
> 
> One of them was on the planning committee which agreed Network rail planning application for the arches. One would have thought that a Tory would stick up for small business. Not him.
> 
> Lambeth Tories are as right wing as they come.



Tim Briggs's politics are objectionable, as is how he earns his living, but in terms of making sure Lambeth Labour don't ride roughshod over Lambeth residents, he's been quite effective over the past 4 years. He and Green Cllr Scott Ainslie have both got their hands dirty regarding estate regeneration.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 8, 2018)

Is he standing in his 'home' borough?​


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 8, 2018)

I was wondering what the Polish Pride party are:





> The prince now believes his party can win as many as 60 seats on councils across London, and its targeted strategy means it will need to poll little more than 2,000 votes to gain some form of representation on the capital’s local authorities.
> 
> “In my opinion, Nigel Farage and Ukip should be ashamed of the divisions that they have created within the UK, and I want all people to feel safe ahead of Brexit,” Prince Zylinski added.



Polish Pride: Aristocrat's new party targets Waltham Forest Council seats | East London and West Essex Guardian Series

I assume they would be standing candidate in Streatham in south of borough. As that had  long standing Polish community.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I was wondering what the Polish Pride party are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Streatham and Balham, but possibly there not standing there BECAUSE it's a long-standing community.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 8, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> Is he standing in his 'home' borough?​


​Your video is from the 2012 Croydon North by-election. The one which translated Steve Reed to parliament and gave us the enchanting Lib Peck. 

For the record a full analysis of the result for Croydon North can be found here:
Croydon North by-election, 2012 - Wikipedia

Lee Jasper got 2.9% of the vote - thus losing the £500 deposit either he or party leader George Galloway must have paid.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 8, 2018)

I wonder what chance Rachel Heywood has. I doubt many of the electorate know her name, or the names of any other candidates.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 8, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> I wonder what chance Rachel Heywood has. I doubt many of the electorate know her name, or the names of any other candidates.


Partly depends on how much she wants to spend and how may people are prepared to canvass or deliver leaflets for her.

That Lambeth Democracy meeting on Saturday (which I didn't attend) was in a different ward. But I'm sure someone will hold a  Coldharbour hustings, which could be quite exciting. I don't suppose Donatus or Matt Parr would have felt they might lose until this election.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 8, 2018)

Realistically, anyone who really wants her to win has to get out and work for her. How many people can be arsed?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 8, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Realistically, anyone who really wants her to win has to get out and work for her. How many people can be arsed?


Only takes a few. Get down to CBT!


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 8, 2018)

CH1 said:


> CBT!



Qué?


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 8, 2018)

Has anyone seen many canvassers out? I have not seen anyone/received anything in Ferndale, although the local Labour group have started showing photos on Twitter of them campaigning, which is something I guess. Not that they need to do anything here, given 40 years of victory


----------



## CH1 (Apr 8, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Qué?


I'm just saying (if you were potentially supporting Rachel Heywood) that it is not necessary to be too negative. There are also ways she could short circuit the procedure, as a sitting and well known councillor. How about a few TA meetings for example?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 8, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Has anyone seen many canvassers out? I have not seen anyone/received anything in Ferndale, although the local Labour group have started showing photos on Twitter of them campaigning, which is something I guess. Not that they need to do anything here, given 40 years of victory


Last time they lost Ferndale was 1968 (John Major)!
Curiously in 1968 the Tories won every ward except Angell (now called Coldharbour).
Harold Wilson must have upset a few people. Funnily enough Enoch Powell also made the Rivers of Blood speech on April 20th - the council elections were on 9th May. I have never seen this remarked on before in a discussion of "Populism".


----------



## bimble (Apr 8, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> I wonder what chance Rachel Heywood has. I doubt many of the electorate know her name, or the names of any other candidates.


I might be being overly optimistic but i think if she gets leaflets printed there'll be a bunch of volunteers to deliver them (i've offered already). Things in Coldharbour ward have been bad in a way that you just can't help noticing, and Heywood made herself very visible in recent debacles against the local powers that be so I'm hopeful that given this chance people will vote to express how they feel.
Also she has 5 times more twitter followers than Matt Parr (whose been in the job since the dawn of time).


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 9, 2018)

bimble said:


> I might be being overly optimistic but i think if she gets leaflets printed there'll be a bunch of volunteers to deliver them (i've offered already). Things in Coldharbour ward have been bad in a way that you just can't help noticing, and Heywood made herself very visible in recent debacles against the local powers that be so I'm hopeful that given this chance people will vote to express how they feel.
> Also she has 5 times more twitter followers than Matt Parr (whose been in the job since the dawn of time).



Ive emailed offer of help as well.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 9, 2018)

bimble said:


> I might be being overly optimistic but i think if she gets leaflets printed there'll be a bunch of volunteers to deliver them (i've offered already). Things in Coldharbour ward have been bad in a way that you just can't help noticing, and Heywood made herself very visible in recent debacles against the local powers that be so I'm hopeful that given this chance people will vote to express how they feel.
> Also she has 5 times more twitter followers than Matt Parr (whose been in the job since the dawn of time).



Actually Matt is the newest of the 3 councillors. He was first elected in 2010 and Rachel was first elected in 2006. Donatus  however really has been in the job since the dawn of time!


----------



## bimble (Apr 9, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Actually Matt is the newest of the 3 councillors. He was first elected in 2010 and Rachel was first elected in 2006. Donatus  however really has been in the job since the dawn of time!


Well that shows how much i know. 
Its the glacial slowness with which Parr seems to move when he's said he'd do something which fooled me.


----------



## aka (Apr 9, 2018)

bimble said:


> Great news from Rachel Heywood, really brave. I'm just a few meters across the boundary line but Grove Adventure Playground is in Coldharbour so very happy about that.
> (Matt Parr says nice things but ime does as close to absolutely nothing as possible.)


As pointless a Cllr as, frankly, we all deserve.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 9, 2018)

Decided I'll be voting Green. I can't in good conscience support Lambeth Labour after the last 4 years.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 9, 2018)

bimble said:


> Well that shows how much i know.
> Its the glacial slowness with which Parr seems to move when he's said he'd do something which fooled me.



He is nice enough personally. I also don't think he is that ambitious. ( a compliment in my of thinking). His glacial slowness is due imo to what he's seen happen to Rachel.

I know someone who attended last Saturday Democracy Now meeting. Apparently Rachel is know getting things off her chest she could not do before. As Tricky Skills has said she has the inside knowledge. From what my friend said it was a no holds barred attack on how Lambeth Labour is run. That Lib Peck calls the shots. Peck appoints people to the Cabinet. It's run top down with no dissent allowed.

Matt has turned up to Adventure playground open days and has been sympathetic.

However as you and I know senior officers and Cllrs have taken off the record decision to dispose of the site.

Matt isn't going to be to vocal in support of the playground. The main issue now being that the Council hand over the building. Which they were supposed to do before next Saturday when we have another DIY day at the playground. It's not happened.skwsys done excuse from the Cooperative Council who insist they will support community efforts.

I really hope Rachel gives us all the inside info on how Lambeth Labour is run.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 9, 2018)

aka said:


> As pointless a Cllr as, frankly, we all deserve.



These Cllrs get well paid now. "We" deserve better. 

What gets me is that in Clapham you get Tory Cllrs. But at least one knows they are Tories. You vote for them and they are what they say on the tin so to speak.

In Lambeth one has Labour Cllrs who aren't really for Labour.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 9, 2018)

Rachel has been expelled as Gramsci predicted.
I guess that would happen in any party, but frankly I can't think of any other party that would crush individual conscience like this when they had a 58:5 majority.

For a local party that considers itself progressive this is positively Stalinist.


----------



## bimble (Apr 9, 2018)

So they can move fast when they want to.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 9, 2018)

This link should work. Rachel on her expulsion from Labour party.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 9, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Rachel has been expelled as Gramsci predicted.
> I guess that would happen in any party, but frankly I can't think of any other party that would crush individual conscience like this when they had a 58:5 majority.
> 
> For a local party that considers itself progressive this is positively Stalinist.



Thing is at bottom of her announcement saying she is standing as independent she says she supports Corbyn. For Lambeth Labour that's enough to get one sent to the gulag. 

Lambeth Labour supported Liz Kendall for leader.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 9, 2018)

FIVE fucking years.

Jeez.

They only managed to trump up two for me after posting a Buzz piece about the Greens using a crowd funder to get an election deposit.

Will Lambeth Labour still exist in five years?

My brain hurts a lot, etc.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2018)

Hustings: People’s Audit to host election hustings at Vauxhall Gardens Community Centre, Thurs 19th Apr


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2018)

Good luck Rachel! Rachel Heywood thrown out of the Labour party and given a five year ban for standing as an Independent


----------



## aka (Apr 10, 2018)

Get out there.  Campaign a bit.  Shout. (that's @  everyone) 

We get the Cllrs we desere.


----------



## happyshopper (Apr 10, 2018)

aka said:


> We get the Cllrs we desere.



Could be "desire" but I'm guessing it's "deserve".


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2018)

happyshopper said:


> Could be "desire" but I'm guessing it's "deserve".


Derriere?


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 10, 2018)

aka said:


> Get out there.  Campaign a bit.  Shout. (that's @  everyone)
> 
> We get the Cllrs we desere.



You keep saying this. Can you drop the "we". You don't speak for me.

Out of interest what are you doing to get the "Cllrs we deserve"?


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 10, 2018)

editor said:


> Good luck Rachel! Rachel Heywood thrown out of the Labour party and given a five year ban for standing as an Independent



Yes five years and she says she supports Corbyn. This really is like Kafkasque.

I did email her about helping distributing leaflets like bimble . She got back straight away.

Did email back to say people in Coldharbour I speak to support her. Brixton buzz have been great.

I know Rachel and think she needs moral support in her stand. New Labour Lambeth fuck with people's heads. I know from all the meetings and consultations I've attended. If you don't agree with them then your obviously not the "mainstream".

So any moral or practical support that can be given to Rachel to stand up to the Blairite "middle ground" bullies would be welcome.

Even if it's just email to her to wish her well. These Blairite scum have put enormous pyschological pressure on her over last few years.

Is not Corbyn and Momentum who are bullies it's the Blairites.

I heard Blair on radio this morning. He was busy laying into what he saw as Labour party going to the left. Criticising Tories as well. He was arguing for the "middle ground". Which has failed people and he does not see it.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 10, 2018)

Her email is

rheywood@lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## aka (Apr 11, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> You keep saying this. Can you drop the "we". You don't speak for me.
> 
> Out of interest what are you doing to get the "Cllrs we deserve"?


Nowt.  Except for voting.  Had my fill of the bullshit via chairing many levels of unpaid nonsense via TRAs, 'councils' etc.  There are some great Cllrs and some shit ones.  However (starts a sentence with however - points deducted) really wish we had an independent in my ward.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 12, 2018)

Lastest from Rachel


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 12, 2018)

Gipsy Hill is interesting. At the last election we came very close (within 30something votes) of having a Green councillor. Now we've got the Central Hill Estate effect and the hacks are all out in force battling for the votes of Palacetinians. Jonathan Bartley was here last week giving it large.

I had the current Labour councillor round at the weekend. She claimed to be pressing for our road to be resurfaced "because it's in such a bad state" which in any other road in Lambeth would have been a safe enough guess but unfortunately ours is actually fine. I told her I wasn't going to vote for her because of Central Hill (it's Cressingham Gardens all over again) but when she challenged me as to exactly what my issues were all my arguments deserted me  and I ended up just declining to continue the conversation. She looked pretty fed up when I mentioned Central Hill... "oh no, not again..."

I feel fairly confident we'll get a Green.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 12, 2018)

The 2016 by-election in Gypsy Hill saw the Green vote go up by 32% and the Labour vote drop by 27% compared to two years earlier. The Green share of the vote was up from 10% to 42%

No wonder your Labour door knocker appeared fed up.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 12, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> The 2016 by-election in Gypsy Hill saw the Green vote go up by 32% and the Labour vote drop by 27% compared to two years earlier. The Green share of the vote was up from 10% to 42%
> 
> No wonder your Labour door knocker appeared fed up.


Looking at the ward boundaries, if you take out all the residents of the estate, everyone on the borders who will be affected by the whole thing, and everyone who has friends and neighbours on the estate, there probably isn't anyone left. Maybe a few Lib Dems at the West Dulwich end.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 12, 2018)

Rachel new website

Vote for Rachel


----------



## colacubes (Apr 13, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> Gipsy Hill is interesting. At the last election we came very close (within 30something votes) of having a Green councillor. Now we've got the Central Hill Estate effect and the hacks are all out in force battling for the votes of Palacetinians. Jonathan Bartley was here last week giving it large.
> 
> I had the current Labour councillor round at the weekend. She claimed to be pressing for our road to be resurfaced "because it's in such a bad state" which in any other road in Lambeth would have been a safe enough guess but unfortunately ours is actually fine. I told her I wasn't going to vote for her because of Central Hill (it's Cressingham Gardens all over again) but when she challenged me as to exactly what my issues were all my arguments deserted me  and I ended up just declining to continue the conversation. She looked pretty fed up when I mentioned Central Hill... "oh no, not again..."
> 
> I feel fairly confident we'll get a Green.



Yeah we’ve had Labour at the door and loads of Green leaflets through. The Greens are campaigning very hard and are obviously targeting this ward.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 13, 2018)

Buzz piece on the LibDem manifesto.


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 13, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Buzz piece on the LibDem manifesto.



The scrutiny bit especially seems to annoy Labour councillors online- although that may be in part because Greens & People's Audit are also pushing it heavily


----------



## bimble (Apr 14, 2018)

In case anyone has time to help Rachel Heywood today she sent this yesterday - asking for help distributing leaflets today (Saturday):


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 14, 2018)

Where do the independents stand on Europe?

Got a fair idea where most of parties stand, for what it is worth locally.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 14, 2018)

bimble said:


> In case anyone has time to help Rachel Heywood today she sent this yesterday - asking for help distributing leaflets today (Saturday):
> 
> View attachment 132777



Went to see Rachel stall today. Got leaflets to distribute in streets not already covered.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 14, 2018)

Rachels stall this afternoon outside Brixton tube station. Plenty of people who know Rachel took interest. Including some Labour party members I know. Of course they cannot canvass for her. As the Lambeth Labour Stasi will be after them.


----------



## bimble (Apr 15, 2018)

I just did a little bit of leafleting for Rachel H and every couple of minutes someone recognises her and has a chat. It's encouraging. Came home to find 'vote labour for a better lambeth'  leaflets in my hallway.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 15, 2018)

Anyone know where or when there will be hustings in Herne Hill ward?


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 15, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> Anyone know where or when there will be hustings in Herne Hill ward?


Tuesday at the Baptist Church on half moon lane.  7 or 730 I think.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 15, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Tuesday at the Baptist Church on half moon lane.  7 or 730 I think.


thank you - where is this sort of info published?


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 15, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> thank you - where is this sort of info published?


I got an email from Herne hill forum I think. 

Herne Hill Local Election Hustings


----------



## CH1 (Apr 15, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> thank you - where is this sort of info published?


brixtonblade has replied re HH. But I want to know what is going on elsewhere.

In 2014 as I think I said before the council had a hyper active (and efficient) guy in the electoral registration department who gave local organisations a small grant (£50) to organise a ward hustings in their ward. We had LJAG in Coldharbour Ward.

The point is the council put up a list of venues and dates for hustings in every ward in the borough on the council website so anyone who wanted to know could go. In 2018 the New Era of Lambeth with the Nu Town Hall etc it seems to me the ruling clique would rather everyone forgot about the election.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 15, 2018)

bimble said:


> I just did a little bit of leafleting for Rachel H and every couple of minutes someone recognises her and has a chat. It's encouraging. Came home to find 'vote labour for a better lambeth'  leaflets in my hallway.



I leafleted my bit of CHL and flats / houses on Gresham road today.

Given that the Labour party don't normally canvass/ leaflet much in Coldharbour ward she's in with a chance.

Labour party see Coldharbour ward as safe Labour area.

Interesting leafleting around Coldharbour ward. I checked the boundaries. It contains a surprising amount of Council/ social housing. Despite centre Brixton becoming increasingly gentrified.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 16, 2018)

Emma Nye started leafleting in Coldharbour quite a few weeks ago. Has anyone had one of her leaflets?


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 16, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Emma Nye started leafleting in Coldharbour quite a few weeks ago. Has anyone had one of her leaflets?



No I haven't. Who is she standing for?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 16, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> No I haven't. Who is she standing for?



Progress. Partner of Progress Cllr Iain Simpson up in Streatham Hill.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 16, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Progress. Partner of Progress Cllr Iain Simpson up in Streatham Hill.



Sorry David Clapson I forgot. 

But no leafleting in my LJ bit of Coldharbour.

She is the one, who according to her Twitter, wants a kinder gentler Politics. Not that nasty Corbyn fellow.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 16, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Emma Nye started leafleting in Coldharbour quite a few weeks ago. Has anyone had one of her leaflets?



Well just checking her Twitter. As she really wants the Labour party to do well at local elections she has been spending time on her Twitter going on about anti semitism in the Labour party.



Is the New Labour strategy that Labour should fail badly so Nu Labour can get back in charge?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 16, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Well just checking her Twitter. As she really wants the Labour party to do well at local elections she has been spending time on her Twitter going on about anti semitism in the Labour party.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the New Labour strategy that Labour should fail badly so Nu Labour can get back in charge?


I thought Lambeth Labour were sufficiently confident of 100% success they were over in Wandsworth campaigning?


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 17, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I thought Lambeth Labour were sufficiently confident of 100% success they were over in Wandsworth campaigning?



Sorry I was thinking of Labour on a national level.

Which makes me think. If Emma Nye defeats Rachel is that a blow against Corbyn or for him?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 17, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Which makes me think. If Emma Nye defeats Rachel is that a blow against Corbyn or for him?


I think if Emma Nye defeated Rachel it would demonstrate that people put party above principle (through gut reaction rather than deep thought).

If Rachel wins it will be a victory for free expression in Lambeth.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 17, 2018)

newbie said:


> Where does one find a list of hustings?  They might be a bit entertaining this year.


I got a message from Rachel saying there was some sort of Coldharbour/Vassall hustings.

_"No hustings so far as I know for Coldharbour specifically, but Vassall & Coldharbour Forum are organising something now. I’m doing other things but borough wide. VCF for Friday 26th I believe."_

Can't help any further. As you will note Lambeth Electoral Services are not running on all cylinders for this election.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 17, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I think if Emma Nye defeated Rachel it would demonstrate that people put party above principle (through gut reaction rather than deep thought).
> 
> If Rachel wins it will be a victory for free expression in Lambeth.



It's difficult for independent to stand.

Btw Rachel appreciates the support she has had from local media like Brixton Buzz editor and here. She needs public profile more than regular party candidates.

She also appreciated people turning up to her stalls and giving her moral support.

Anyone can email her her to tell her they support her. It would give her pyschological boost.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 17, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I think if Emma Nye defeated Rachel it would demonstrate that people put party above principle (through gut reaction rather than deep thought).


Maybe I'm too cynical but I think it would demonstrate that in Lambeth most people vote for the official Labour candidate without even reading their name.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 17, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Maybe I'm too cynical but I think it would demonstrate that in Lambeth most people vote for the official Labour candidate without even reading their name.


To be even more cynical - that is what the Logo is for on the voting paper!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 17, 2018)

If three candidates are standing in the same ward for the same party does that not split the chances of them gaining a seat?

Or are all counted as a vote for that party and the one with the most in that party goes forward?


----------



## colacubes (Apr 17, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> If three candidates are standing in the same ward for the same party does that not split the chances of them gaining a seat?
> 
> Or are all counted as a vote for that party and the one with the most in that party goes forward?



There's 3 seats in every ward which is why the main parties tend to stand 3 candidates. Votes are counted for each individual rather than the party so the 3 people with the most votes get a seat.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 17, 2018)

colacubes said:


> There's 3 seats in every ward which is why the main parties tend to stand 3 candidates. Votes are counted for each individual rather than the party so the 3 people with the most votes get a seat.



Cool - thanks for that


----------



## colacubes (Apr 17, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Cool - thanks for that



No probs. In theory you could have 3 councillors from 3 different parties, but in reality people do tend to vote along party lines so usually it ends up that the 3 councillors in any ward are from the same party. That said I wouldn't be surprised to see some possible splits in some wards due to things like Cressingham and Central Hill developments. The Greens are pushing hard in my ward because it includes Central Hill and as they only lost about by 30 votes at a by-election 2 years ago.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 17, 2018)

colacubes said:


> No probs. In theory you could have 3 councillors from 3 different parties, but in reality people do tend to vote along party lines so usually it ends up that the 3 councillors in any ward are from the same party. That said I wouldn't be surprised to see some possible splits in some wards due to things like Cressingham and Central Hill developments. The Greens are pushing hard in my ward because it includes Central Hill and as they only lost about by 30 votes at a by-election 2 years ago.



I am voting Green. I can't put an X next to labour locally....and the rest can fucking do one


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 17, 2018)

I think there's an embargo, but there's a DYNAMITE panel lined up for the People's Audit hustings on Thursday. If you want to speak to the top dog and not the minions, this is the place to go


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 17, 2018)

So Japser will be there??


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 17, 2018)

OK - here we go...


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 17, 2018)

People's Audit seem to be leafleting as well, heard reports people are getting leafletted nearish the hustings place. 

Probably a good chance to see if people read non party leaflets during campaigns!


----------



## aka (Apr 18, 2018)

smart move by Peck, look like you engage (but have zero downside)

betting;

a) it'll be some dullards on the panel
b) predictable (in advance) questions (so her gang have got her briefed)
c) she cries 'Tory cuts' - aka A big boy did it and ran away
d) all of the above

this is a very fishy barrel/


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2018)

Will anyone be voting for Michael Groce and if so, why?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 18, 2018)

editor said:


> Will anyone be voting for Michael Groce and if so, why?


I will because he's on the Green ticket. I do not know Michael Groce, and I feel unable to write him off without more information. 

However I must admit I was rather amazed at Michael's Wikipedia entry. It is a bit like the sort of testimony you get in very evangelical churches, where the subject confesses all their faults and claims to have been saved. Maybe Michael Groce would have been a more appropriate speaker at the Salvation Army Hall the other day than Helen Hayes!

If the Wikipedia entry was written by other people it could of course be libellous, and the Wikipedia health warning is there at the top:
_This biography of a living person needs additional citations for verification. Please help by adding reliable sources. Contentious material about living persons that is unsourced or poorly sourced must be removed immediately, especially if potentially libelous or harmful. (May 2015) 
_
In Michael Groce's case a hustings meeting would probably have been helpful in that he could have put his policies forward and answered questions, so we see where he is coming from.

Are you offering an opinion in the guise of asking a question?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 18, 2018)

editor said:


> Will anyone be voting for Michael Groce and if so, why?



I read that as Michael Gove.


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 18, 2018)

See the council has found fame in Private Eye


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 18, 2018)

Just in time for the People's Audit too, what luck!


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I will because he's on the Green ticket. I do not know Michael Groce, and I feel unable to write him off without more information.
> 
> However I must admit I was rather amazed at Michael's Wikipedia entry. It is a bit like the sort of testimony you get in very evangelical churches, where the subject confesses all their faults and claims to have been saved. Maybe Michael Groce would have been a more appropriate speaker at the Salvation Army Hall the other day than Helen Hayes!
> 
> ...


We've had dealings with the gentleman on Brixton Buzz. 

Michael Groce found guilty of using threatening, abusive or insulting words or behaviour with intent at No 6 Somerleyton Road


----------



## CH1 (Apr 18, 2018)

There are rules that both the Green party agent and Lambeth's returning officer presumably have checked out:

You can’t be a councillor if you have been sentenced to prison for 3 months or more (including suspended sentences) during the last five years

If you’re looking to stand in an election to become a local councillor, the *Local Government Act 1972 (section 80)* states that if you have been convicted and received a prison sentence (or suspended sentence) of three months or more in the five years before the election, you are unable to stand in the election.

This ‘5 year rule’ applies even if the prison (or suspended) sentence becomes spent. This is because of *section 7 (1)(d) of the Rehabilitation of Offenders Act 1974*.

For example, in May 2015, you wish to stand for election as a local councillor. In January 2012, you were sentenced as an adult to a prison sentence of 4 months. Under the Rehabilitation of Offenders Act 1974, this conviction becomes spent 2 years after the end of the sentence, so May 2014. However, because you have been given a sentence of more than 3 months within the previous 5 years to the election, you are disqualified for that election.

I don't think the Lib Dems would have cleared him as a candidate - being familiar with their vetting process.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 18, 2018)

Hearing encouraging reports of the Labour councillor (Jennifer Braithwaite) getting a very hard time about the Central Hill estate on doorsteps in Gipsy Hill.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 19, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> Hearing encouraging reports of the Labour councillor (Jennifer Braithwaite) getting a very hard time about the Central Hill estate on doorsteps in Gipsy Hill.


I quite like her. Was a constituent of mine in the 1990s I think.
Pity when nice people get morally compromised by machine politics.

A Green win in Gipsy Hill would send shock waves through Labour - though I imagine with Ted Knight as chair of the ward Labour Party it might terminate the  Progress faction at least in that ward.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 19, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I imagine with Ted Knight as chair of the ward Labour Party it might terminate the  Progress faction at least in that ward.



Or possibly even the opposite. If Labour lose Gipsy Hill then watch Progress turn on Corbyn and Ted Knight for their own personal failings 

Edit to add: if Progress retain Gipsy Hill then it will be "despite Corbyn and Ted Knight..."


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 19, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I quite like her. Was a constituent of mine in the 1990s I think.
> Pity when nice people get morally compromised by machine politics.
> 
> A Green win in Gipsy Hill would send shock waves through Labour - though I imagine with Ted Knight as chair of the ward Labour Party it might terminate the  Progress faction at least in that ward.



Oh, you were a councillor? Where/when, if you don't mind me asking


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 19, 2018)

The People's Audit hustings sounded pretty brutal, if the twitter hashtag is anything to go by


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 19, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I quite like her. Was a constituent of mine in the 1990s I think.
> Pity when nice people get morally compromised by machine politics.
> 
> A Green win in Gipsy Hill would send shock waves through Labour - though I imagine with Ted Knight as chair of the ward Labour Party it might terminate the  Progress faction at least in that ward.


I did feel that talking to her she must have gone into it for the right reasons. But nah. I was deeply unimpressed by the cynical electioneering over the state of our road. Apparently this is a thing - a friend in Croydon has just had her road resurfaced. Presumably in a marginal ward.

I had one of the Green candidates round this evening. Nice young woman with interesting tats.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 19, 2018)

Also, is losing one ward to the Greens really going to trouble Labour that much?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 19, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> Also, is losing one ward to the Greens really going to trouble Labour that much?



Losing just one Cllr will REALLY trouble them. This is how the game works. It is brutal. Election counts can be nasty affairs. Every single vote really does matter.

If the Progress group can keep their 59 Cllr's - _or even gain some seats_ - then it is seen as a mandate to press on with the current regeneration project.

Any reduction in the number helps some of the Labour Cllr's not fully signed up to the Progress project to feel a little easier about offering some constructive internal opposition.

Thinking back, it was a bloody brave thing that Rachel Heywood did. She was alone in speaking out publicly on book-ish gyms. They savaged her over that, more as a warning to anyone else who might be thinking of questioning the Progress Cabinet.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 19, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> The People's Audit hustings sounded pretty brutal, if the twitter hashtag is anything to go by


I don't know if there is a full report coming, but I had a front row seat.

I would say Ashley Lumsden (former Lib Dem leader until 2012 or so) came over very well. 

Lib Peck said her piece and said what she wanted to say against a somewhat hostile audience (not a barracking one though).

Scott Ainslee was good - he is a bit overpowering à la Galloway. 10/10 for passion, 5/10 for introspection.

Janet Baker, Women's Equality party was well-presented but her party's policies are not specifically local. Her responses to question represented sound common sense. If elected she would probably do just fine as a councillor. 

Rachel Heywood gave a personal response tailored to her years as a councillor and her vision of the Brixton community. 

Tim Briggs was typical Tory - the cuts are all eyewash, Wandsworth is the epitome of excellence etc.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2018)

This Saturday - Lambeth housing hustings takes place on Saturday 21st April as parties put forward their solutions for borough


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 20, 2018)

Ok turnout at the Windrush demo just now. I must have been standing right next to the Labour people based on their Twitter photos


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Ok turnout at the Windrush demo just now. I must have been standing right next to the Labour people based on their Twitter photos


Makes you wonder what the turnout would have been, say, 10 or 15 years ago,


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 20, 2018)

MEET RACHEL & EVENTS

Dear Friends:

We now have a new leaflet ready to get out, we will be meeting at the following times this weekend, it would be great if you could spare an hour or two. Here is the Link for more info MEET RACHEL & EVENTS 

Details also attached

A small team of us will be working on this non-stop between now and 3rd May, so we would love any support any time that suits you, just get in touch,

Thanks so much, 

Rachel 

-- 
Web: Vote4rachel.blog


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Gramsci (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Gramsci (Apr 20, 2018)

Anyone who wants to help Cllr Rachel get re elected can email

vote4rachel1@gmail.com


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 20, 2018)

Not bad leaflet - although maybe a bit too much text with her quote. Still, everyone has an opinion on leaflets


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 21, 2018)

The housing hustings seem to have had some excitement


----------



## bimble (Apr 21, 2018)

‘With you not to you’ is good.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 21, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> The housing hustings seem to have had some excitement


Brixton is more overtly emotional than Vauxhall. I was late due to listening to "The Kraken Wakes" on Radio 4 so cannot give a true blow by blow account.
It is true there was a certain tension between Cllr Brathwaite and some audience and panel members. No doubt this was because the meeting was very focused on housing issues and there was a clear disagreement between Cllr Brathwaite and probably the majority in the room regarding the fairness of consultation and ballots on proposed estate regenerations.

Not only that the council clearly have a credibility problem when it comes to the number of social homes to be built and the compensation to  be paid to displaced leaseholders.

Hardly an easy meeting for Cllr Brathwaite. The Lib Dem and Green candidates (and not forgetting the Women's Equality Party candidate) were not held back by baggage of these estate regeneration packages which seem to be set in stone for Labour.

Lib Dem spokesman George Turner emphasised his own involvement in fighting unfair regeneration schemes in north Lambeth and Southwark. He said it would be good to have a proper opposition again and he thought that the chair of Scrutiny Committee should be an opposition councillor.

The Green party spokeswoman Gerlinde emphasised resident involvement in all stages of planning council estate regeneration - including those who were prrivate tenants, who also had a right to voice their concerns, having  sometimes been estate residents for many years.

Women's Equality feel that many people in the community have expertise in these areas and should not be shut out.

Ros Griffiths did a turn saying it was necessary for the council to have assistance in consultation. Someone behind me shouted "For you!"

The meeting went into extra time - the Guardian columnist had to go at 5.00 so Alex Oluwade then chaired, which he did fairly incisively. Probably everyone whom wanted dot have a say has done so by the end of the meeting at 5.30 pm.

Gramsci was in the row in front of me, so might provide a better account in due course.



r


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 21, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> The housing hustings seem to have had some excitement



I took notes. Will try to write them up if I have time tomorrow.

Cllr Braithwaite was doing ok, all things considered, until she decided to tell the audience they weren't diverse enough. It went downhill for her after that point.

Basic lesson in politics. Disagree with your political opponents on the panel and don't antagonise your audience. 

Prompting near end of meeting one women to tell her that her Council had worked hard to disenfranchise black and ethnic communities.

She also said that Council ruling Labour group wasn't run top down by a few people like Lib Peck. Labour Cllrs could always "challenge each other". Then asked by member of audience (me) whether in that case she opposed the expulsion of Cllr Rachel from Labour group she said no and that Rachel had broken the "rules". Which also got a hostile audience reception.

If she hadn't done the two things Ive described above I would have said she put up a good show.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 21, 2018)

The housing hustings were well organized and run by Lambeth housing activists and Unite Community.

I do have sympathy for Labour administration up to a point. They aren't the government. They are working in a period of Tory led austerity cuts. Some of the issues they were getting stick for like developers wriggling out of affordable housing is not fault of this Council. Government gave the property developers right to use "feasibility studies" to reduce affordable housing percentage on developments.

Where I think the Labour administration are making a mistake is not reconsidering some of policy decisions they have taken.

From what Cllr Braithwaite said if elected again a Labour administration will be pursuing same policies regarding estate regeneration.

Imo Labour group are making mistake in not giving ballots to estates. This would have diffused a lot of the anger. I don't understand why they won't.

I noticed that several times Cllr Braithwaite said good things about Corbyn. From being anti Corbyn the Labour group perhaps realize that with ordinary Labour voters Corbyn is popular. Whilst New Labour Lambeth isn't. Blairite politics don't cut it any more. At least this was a sign of hope.

Or it could be just temporary until after the election is over.


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 22, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> The housing hustings were well organized and run by Lambeth housing activists and Unite Community.
> 
> I do have sympathy for Labour administration up to a point. They aren't the government. They are working in a period of Tory led austerity cuts. *Some of the issues they were getting stick for like developers wriggling out of affordable housing is not fault of this Council. Government gave the property developers right to use "feasibility studies" to reduce affordable housing percentage on developments.*
> 
> ...



I thought that it was up to the council whether to let developers reduce the 40 %target?


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 23, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> I thought that it was up to the council whether to let developers reduce the 40 %target?



No. The planning rules were changed by central government to allow developers to challenge the 40% target. If they produced a financial feasibility statement saying it would reduce the profit on development the Council had to accept that. The Council could argue it was inaccurate or the figures were wrong. But they couldn't just dismiss it.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 26, 2018)

Was out leafleting for Rachel on Sunday. From what I saw in Coldharbour only people leafleting are Greens and Rachel.

The Labour party regard Coldharbour Ward as safe. You could pin red rosette on a donkey at it would win.

Name recognition is going to be Rachel problem. I was leafleting and someone asked whst I was doing. Said I was leafleting for Rachel. He didn't realize she was kicked out of Labour group. He knew Rachel. I explained she would be down as independent. He said he would vote for her.

The Labour party are showing there usual contempt for Coldharbour Ward.

I've met a lot of ordinary Labour party members who want her to be re elected.

Also Labour party members who will be splitting vote  between Green party and Labour party.  Says something about Lambeth Labour party that ordinary members won't vote for it.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 28, 2018)

> I do not know Michael Groce, and I feel unable to write him off without more information.





He appears above.​


----------



## CH1 (Apr 28, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> He appears above​



So does the old furniture shop burning down on the corner of my street - and opposite editor .
Can you enlighten me about the "Peace Window" which Michael's brother made for St Matthews church in Brixton.
I believe it is the artist brother by his mother's bedside at the hospital in your video clip.

There was a "where are they now?" about Michael Groce in the Observer in 2003: What happened next?

Have you yourself met him?


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 29, 2018)

> Have you yourself met him?


I'm afraid that I haven't.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 29, 2018)

> We've had dealings with the gentleman on Brixton Buzz.
> 
> Michael Groce found guilty of using threatening, abusive or insulting words or behaviour with intent at No 6 Somerleyton Road


What was the nature of your 'dealings' with Mr Groce?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 29, 2018)

GarveyLives hope you were watching the Sunday Politics - Michael Groce was to be seen (briefly) in the item about the Green Party campaign launch in Lambeth.

I got the Green Party election leaflet for Coldharbour Ward as I live here.



I guess you have to ask the Buzz people about your concerns there - but my own comment is about election strategy. Clearly by running two not three candidates the Green Party is giving the hint to support Rachel Heywood.

As I've mentioned up thread this sort of arrangement is the only realistic way to treat the highly undemocratic first past the post voting system.

Except it probably needs to be more explicit such as :

I appreciate such co-operation is alien to most people reading this - but back in the 1980s it worked wonders for launching the Alliance. It also kept the nauseating MP for Richmond Park (son of "Sir Jams") out of office for a year or so in 2016.

I have to say it looks like the Lib Dems are giving the Greens & Rachel Heywood clear run against Labour in Coldharbour Ward. Has anyone seen a Lib Dem leaflet in Coldharbour?


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 29, 2018)

I was out leafleting for Rachel today. Only other leaflets I have seen whilst doing leafleting are Green party ones.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 29, 2018)

In my ward (Gipsy Hill which includes Central Hill Estate) we’ve had approx 3 times as many Green leaflets vs Labour. Nothing at all from other parties. That said apparently we’ve been directly canvassed by Labour twice and not by the Greens at all. I say apparently as I’ve been out on these occasions which given I work from home is pretty impressive!


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 30, 2018)

> @GarveyLives hope you were watching the Sunday Politics - Michael Groce was to be seen (briefly) in the item about the Green Party campaign launch in Lambeth.


I wasn't.

His colleague, Mr Nix (previously known as Julian Nicholls) has been campaigning hard this evening.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 30, 2018)

> Partner of Progress *Cllr Iain Simpson* up in Streatham Hill



In late 2016, a significant number of *Cllr Iain Simpson's* Streatham Hill constituents - many of whom are very vulnerable - were flooded twice in the space of eight weeks as a result of Thames Water burst mains - the fourth and fifth such occurrences in less than fifteen years.  A number of the victims - _his_ constituents - had their lives changed beyond repair by these incidents.

In March this year, a smaller number of his constituents went without water for several days as a result of another Thames Water burst mains.

*Cllr Iain Simpson* did _nothing_ to assist or help _his_ constituents through those awful - and for some - terrifying - events and the aftermath.

He has been more interested in trying to win the parliamentary seat of Broadland in Norfolk.




Do *NOT* vote for this man.​


----------



## kikiscrumbles (May 3, 2018)

I'm in Ferndale. I bloody hate what the 'co-operative council' is up to - all the feckin shenanigans: housing scams, ludicrous pay, library closures, children's services etc. But I'm a committed leftie and would enjoy seeing the Tories spanked, obvs. I'm quite genuinely asking - who you would/will vote for? Could a Green vote work? ps here on Tunstall Road, we've had only one leaflet, weeks ago [Labour]. Any advice v gratefully received, cheers ta.


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 3, 2018)

kikiscrumbles said:


> I'm in Ferndale. I bloody hate what the 'co-operative council' is up to - all the feckin shenanigans: housing scams, ludicrous pay, library closures, children's services etc. But I'm a committed leftie and would enjoy seeing the Tories spanked, obvs. I'm quite genuinely asking - who you would/will vote for? Could a Green vote work? ps here on Tunstall Road, we've had only one leaflet, weeks ago [Labour]. Any advice v gratefully received, cheers ta.



Genuine Q: how will a vote for Lambeth Labour spank the Tories?

This is a local election on local matters. The Tories are pretty much AWOL here, apart from the Clapham Common enclave. I'll be voting for the candidates - _not the parties_ - that I think can best represent the area where I live.


----------



## kikiscrumbles (May 3, 2018)

Thank you for answering. But in Ferndale - and across Lambeth - it does seem that local matters have been ignored. I just don't know what/how/for whom to vote. I really hate Lambeth Labour's current policies. And even though I understand that Labour is bound to win again - it's really grating and I wish there were a better left alternative. But thanks anyway.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 3, 2018)

If there is a strong swing against Labour, it may make them think about the way they have been dealing with residents and the issues they are concerned about. Might get a few alternatives in to balance out the council as well


----------



## bimble (May 3, 2018)

The most recent labour leaflet in our hallway (there've been many) said 'please use all three of your votes for us'. Which it might just be me but looked a bit like they know there's proper competition this time. If this local election just gets one or two different voices into the rooms where the decisions are made that would be a real thing worth fighting for i reckon.


----------



## Cold Harbour (May 3, 2018)

bimble said:


> The most recent labour leaflet in our hallway (there've been many) said 'please use all three of your votes for us'. Which it might just be me but looked a bit like they know there's proper competition this time. If this local election just gets one or two different voices into the rooms where the decisions are made that would be a real thing worth fighting for i reckon.


Yep Coldharbour Ward def Greens for me, although Helen Hayes knocked on my door and I think she is a good MP. Her local colleagues have royally f*cked up. Really hope they get a shock.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 3, 2018)

Were we supposed to get polling cards for this? I didn’t receive one anyway.


----------



## colacubes (May 3, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> Were we supposed to get polling cards for this? I didn’t receive one anyway.



Yes but you don't need one to vote unless you're in one of the boroughs trialling ID for voting. You can find your polling station on the link below:

Where Do I Vote?


----------



## Ratface (May 3, 2018)

Voter ID? Is the UK not racist enough already.


----------



## bimble (May 3, 2018)

um. Herne hill ward, every candidate for labour is listed as 'labour and co-operative party'. I don't understand but not sure i care enough to dig deeper than this. I think it means that when i shop at the coop i'm helping pay for the labour leaflets.


----------



## sparkybird (May 3, 2018)

so at my local polling station only 138 people had voted by 1pm....


----------



## CH1 (May 3, 2018)

sparkybird said:


> so at my local polling station only 138 people had voted by 1pm....


I've just been and my own polling district (NJB) had 55 voted by 2 pm.

People regularly assert that Coldharbour Ward is the most deprived in the country.
It is certainly the worst in Lambeth at turning out to vote. Council elections in Coldharbour Ward typically have 18% turnout (compared to 70% in places like Thurlow Park Ward).

I should think there are 2000 voters in NJB, which means turnout so far is about 2.7% No sign yet of a mass insurgency against "the council" in Coldharbour by lunchtime then.


----------



## CH1 (May 3, 2018)

bimble said:


> um. Herne hill ward, every candidate for labour is listed as 'labour and co-operative party'. I don't understand but not sure i care enough to dig deeper than this. I think it means that when i shop at the coop i'm helping pay for the labour leaflets.


In south London it seems to me Co-op Labour means non-Momentum.
Which is interesting as it is likely that if Wandsworth fell to Labour that might be a try-out for socialist local politics again (not that it is likely to happen).


----------



## cuppa tee (May 3, 2018)

Wrong thread.


----------



## David Clapson (May 3, 2018)

I just voted for Rachel and gave my other votes to Michael Groce and Rashid Nix. Didn't want to waste them and it seemed that the Greens would be the best choice, tactically speaking. The turnout is low. Perhaps this will work in Rachel's favour?


----------



## snowy_again (May 3, 2018)

Turnout low in Herne Hill too. To a point where you could see an upset happening.


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 4, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Turnout low in Herne Hill too. To a point where you could see an upset happening.



You mean a Labour win?


----------



## Winot (May 4, 2018)

No result yet in Lambeth - is it always this slow?


----------



## colacubes (May 4, 2018)

Winot said:


> No result yet in Lambeth - is it always this slow?



They’re starting counting this morning rather than overnight. Results are expected about 3pm.


----------



## CH1 (May 4, 2018)

colacubes said:


> They’re starting counting this morning rather than overnight. Results are expected about 3pm.


Anything could be happening to those ballot boxes!


----------



## newbie (May 4, 2018)

I presume they've monetised it, who is the count sponsored by?


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 4, 2018)

We're running a live blog on Buzz from the count throughout the day. Dodgy WiFi not withstanding...

Plus I'm tweeting at @Jason_Cobb.


----------



## CH1 (May 4, 2018)

newbie said:


> I presume they've monetised it, who is the count sponsored by?


Don't know about that - but one of the sponsors of the Oval Cricket ground where the election is being counted is Greene King.

Let's hope Lambeth Coop Labour are merely getting in consultancy on how to run a piss-up in  brewery.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 4, 2018)

Rachel Heywood gone...


----------



## CH1 (May 4, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> Rachel Heywood gone...


The council results service had some weird picture of a lady being comforted by Lib Peck. Surely the person was too short to be Rachel. Surely. Hope so anyway. I would find being hugged by Lib Peck a bit like being given therapy by a management consultant.


----------



## Gramsci (May 4, 2018)

Ratface said:


> Voter ID? Is the UK not racist enough already.



Apparently not. Voter ID is being done in a few areas in London  

Friend in south London had to show ID. Which means passport or driving license.


----------



## Gramsci (May 4, 2018)

Rachel didnt get in.
.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Rachel didnt get in.
> .


I'm so sad about that. A real disappointment given all the work she's done for the community.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 4, 2018)

Only one Green elected in Gipsy Hill. It's a good start but I would have liked a clean sweep so slightly disappointed. The Greens really threw everything at it too. There again, so did Labour. One Green elected in Herne Hill too.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 4, 2018)

Hang on, what's this? 3 Greens elected in St Leonard's? What's going on there?


----------



## CH1 (May 4, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> Only one Green elected in Gipsy Hill. It's a good start but I would have liked a clean sweep so slightly disappointed. The Greens really threw everything at it too. There again, so did Labour. One Green elected in Herne Hill too.


usw
It's all about brand recognition - and alphabetical issues.
Becca Thackeray was a Herne Hill Green Party councillor 2006-2010 and clearly still has residual support.

St Leonards - you had an incumbent Green councillor (Ainsley) plus a senior party figure who does TV from time to time PLUS from recollection St Leonards must be the ideal Green-type ward. Not much by way of estates, a lots of bedsits/small flats plus some larger homes. The sort of people I imagine might easily vote for the Greens.

As for Gipsy Hill - it's sad that all three three Greens did not make it, but that result illustrates the archetypal principle that name order on the ballot paper aids the winners:

cutting and pasting from Tricky Skills

Bennett Lab 2054  ELECTED
Brathwaite Lab 2063 ELECTED
Davies LD 132
Davis Con 271
Dodds UKIP 42
Elliott Green 1922 ELECTED
Haylett LD 101
Hooberman Con 208
Kennett UKIP 36
Kimm Con 229
Morriss UKIP 31
Murphy Lab 1778
Newell Green 1903
Riaz LD 124
Rocks Green 1647

Final point - I think the Tulse Hill Greens get a special mention for indefatigability (and a good result from nowhere) ViolentPanda


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 4, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> Hang on, what's this? 3 Greens elected in St Leonard's? What's going on there?



Greens already had one Cllr in Scott Ainslie. Jon Barltey (national Co-Leader) narrowly missed out in 2014. Now he's in. Lambeth is the only Council in the UK where a national party Leader is also a Cllr. St Leonard's was always a target seat for the Greens in 2018.

The disappointing thing about Herne Hill is that the 'independent' candidate Nick Edwards split the bloody Green vote. He was a Green party member. He wasn't selected as a candidate and so threw a wobbler, picking up 700+ indie votes.

If they had gone to the genuine Greens then Labour would be toast in Herne Hill.

Jim Dickson was looking rather uneasy throughout the entire count.


----------



## Gramsci (May 4, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm so sad about that. A real disappointment given all the work she's done for the community.



When I was doing leaflets for Rachel saw Rashid out and about in Coldharbour. He deserves to be Green Cllr for the effort he has put in over recent years.

Its kind of depressing that in Brixton we will have to deal with three anti Corbyn New Labour robots for next years. 

Which means no one to argue community corner on issues like the arches, adventure playgrounds and the" regeneration" of central Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (May 4, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Greens already had one Cllr in Scott Ainslie. Jon Barltey (national Co-Leader) narrowly missed out in 2014. Now he's in. Lambeth is the only Council in the UK where a national party Leader is also a Cllr. St Leonard's was always a target seat for the Greens in 2018.
> 
> The disappointing thing about Herne Hill is that the 'independent' candidate Nick Edwards split the bloody Green vote. He was a Green party member. He wasn't selected as a candidate and so threw a wobbler, picking up 700+ indie votes.
> 
> ...



The Nick Edwards standing as "libraries" candidate comes across to me as ego driven. Purposely screwing it up for official Green candidate.

I don't understand some politicos. The enemy is New Labour in Lambeth. Greens stood a good chance. It would have been good to get rid of New Labour scum like Dickson. An appalling Blairite. 

But no Edwards would rather pick a fight with Green party. Wanker.


----------



## brixtonblade (May 5, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Greens already had one Cllr in Scott Ainslie. Jon Barltey (national Co-Leader) narrowly missed out in 2014. Now he's in. Lambeth is the only Council in the UK where a national party Leader is also a Cllr. St Leonard's was always a target seat for the Greens in 2018.
> 
> The disappointing thing about Herne Hill is that the 'independent' candidate Nick Edwards split the bloody Green vote. He was a Green party member. He wasn't selected as a candidate and so threw a wobbler, picking up 700+ indie votes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the blog today and for covering the election ... Coverage makes all the chatter mean something. Maybe...


----------



## Johnlj123 (May 5, 2018)

Also want to give my thanks to Tricky Skills... followed your live twitter feed  & BrixtonBuzz updates all day for Lambeth election results. Very informative and entertaining. Even though the HH result came very near the end. Disappointing the Indy candidate split the vote in Herne Hill.


----------



## Rushy (May 5, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> The Nick Edwards standing as "libraries" candidate comes across to me as ego driven. Purposely screwing it up for official Green candidate.
> 
> I don't understand some politicos. The enemy is New Labour in Lambeth. Greens stood a good chance. It would have been good to get rid of New Labour scum like Dickson. An appalling Blairite.
> 
> But no Edwards would rather pick a fight with Green party. Wanker.


I can't bear Dickson and would have been delighted to see him go. I was making this complaint about Edwards to someone this morning. I don't know the story of how the three greens were elected but the person I was chatting to did point out that his votes were extremely respectable for an independent and that maybe there was an argument that some fault lay with the greens for not selecting such a strong candidate as one of their three.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 6, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Thanks for the blog today and for covering the election ... Coverage makes all the chatter mean something. Maybe...



Good to see you at the count!


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 6, 2018)

Rushy said:


> I can't bear Dickson and would have been delighted to see him go. I was making this complaint about Edwards to someone this morning. I don't know the story of how the three greens were elected but the person I was chatting to did point out that his votes were extremely respectable for an independent and that maybe there was an argument that some fault lay with the greens for not selecting such a strong candidate as one of their three.



From what I could glean (as a Green Party member in a neighbouring branch), Nick didn't put himself forward for selection, assuming he'd be nominated as a candidate as of right. When he wasn't selected, he got in a tizz and stood as an indie instead, rather than facing up to his own failure and falling in behind his colleagues. Because of his ego, Jim Dickson is still a Herne Hill councillor. Not a great political legacy, that.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 6, 2018)

CH1 said:


> usw
> It's all about brand recognition - and alphabetical issues.
> Becca Thackeray was a Herne Hill Green Party councillor 2006-2010 and clearly still has residual support.
> 
> ...



It was lovely to see Luke Murphy crash and burn. Seeing the petulant expression on his face as it became obvious he was out, was a highlight of the count for me (as, to be honest, was the opportunity to ask him "excuse me, are you Lying Luke Murphy?").



> Final point - I think the Tulse Hill Greens get a special mention for indefatigability (and a good result from nowhere) ViolentPanda



Yep, we didn't do too badly for a scratch campaign with hardly any infrastructural support from the local Green Party (who, quite rightly, used their resources to support our target wards of Herne Hill, Gipsy Hill and Streatham St Leonards).


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 6, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> In late 2016, a significant number of *Cllr Iain Simpson's* Streatham Hill constituents - many of whom are very vulnerable - were flooded twice in the space of eight weeks as a result of Thames Water burst mains - the fourth and fifth such occurrences in less than fifteen years.  A number of the victims - _his_ constituents - had their lives changed beyond repair by these incidents.
> 
> In March this year, a smaller number of his constituents went without water for several days as a result of another Thames Water burst mains.
> 
> ...



He also boasted on Twitter about how he was going to get "up to £150 compensation" from Thames Water for his constituents. Imagine their disappointment when the majority of them got £30. Another gobshite who sees being a councillor as a stepping stone to greater political office, rather than as the public service it's supposed to be.


----------



## brixtonblade (May 6, 2018)

ViolentPanda said:


> Good to see you at the count!


You too. Your result was very good


----------



## Slo-mo (May 6, 2018)

CH1 said:


> usw
> It's all about brand recognition - and alphabetical issues.
> Becca Thackeray was a Herne Hill Green Party councillor 2006-2010 and clearly still has residual support.
> 
> ...



With a list that long I'm not surprised it favoured those near the top. Perhaps they'd do better issuing three ballot papers for each of the three positions available then there would only three to six names on each.


----------



## BusLanes (May 6, 2018)

Yeah the alphabetical order thing is pretty mad - but it works. Just looking at results in various wards where clearly people were standing as a favour to their parties, the ones at the top usually got quite a bit more than their fellow party candidates


----------



## Slo-mo (May 6, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Yeah the alphabetical order thing is pretty mad - but it works. Just looking at results in various wards where clearly people were standing as a favour to their parties, the ones at the top usually got quite a bit more than their fellow party candidates


In Scotland in 2007 a lot of parties were standing and the ballot paper was listed by party name. The SNP chose the call themselves "Alex Salmond for first minister" to get at the top of the list. The election was close, and some pundits credit the SNPs success to that very factor. When you think it led to the Sindy ref and the subsequent big SNP gains at Westminster.....

Anyway back to Lambeth....


----------



## BusLanes (May 6, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> In Scotland in 2007 a lot of parties were standing and the ballot paper was listed by party name. The SNP chose the call themselves "Alex Salmond for first minister" to get at the top of the list. The election was close, and some pundits credit the SNPs success to that very factor. When you think it led to the Sindy ref and the subsequent big SNP gains at Westminster.....
> 
> Anyway back to Lambeth....



Hah that is mad!

Believable though. Looking at Oval's voting papers -  we saw another ploy - with the Green's Keene - labeled as lead candidate or something


----------



## colacubes (May 6, 2018)

There’s been a few academic  studies about whether you’re more likely to be elected if your name is higher in the alphabet and it is a thing. Am out and about so no time to post links but there’s one by Rallings and Thraher off the top of my head if anyone is interested.


----------



## CH1 (May 6, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> With a list that long I'm not surprised it favoured those near the top. Perhaps they'd do better issuing three ballot papers for each of the three positions available then there would only three to six names on each.


My preference would be to return to the original way we voted - "by thirds" This still applies in many places outside London.
Basically one ward councillor comes up for election every year (though you can still have two or three per ward).

One advantage would be the ability of the voters to administer a mid-term kicking to an administration  instead of having to suffer in silence for four years as at present.

And as you say the ballot papers would suddenly become much easier to read and vote with.


----------



## Slo-mo (May 6, 2018)

CH1 said:


> My preference would be to return to the original way we voted - "by thirds" This still applies in many places outside London.
> Basically one ward councillor comes up for election every year (though you can still have two or three per ward).
> 
> One advantage would be the ability of the voters to administer a mid-term kicking to an administration  instead of having to suffer in silence for four years as at present.
> ...



I do think being nearer the top would be less of an issue on a three or four person ballot paper or even on a five or six person one, than on a nine to eighteen person paper.

Election by thirds works reasonably well in rUK, presumably you would then hold the London Mayoral election in the fourth year.

This would of course double the number of local/regional elections in London and that obviously has a cost.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 6, 2018)

Speaking personally I fucking hate the 1/3 up for grabs system.

Every fucking year we're expected to vote in council elections, 3 out 4 for the borough council & the other year for the county council, can't arsed, given up TBH.


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 6, 2018)

CH1 said:


> My preference would be to return to the original way we voted - "by thirds" This still applies in many places outside London.
> Basically one ward councillor comes up for election every year (though you can still have two or three per ward).



NO! They are a bloody nightmare. They favour the ruling party as basically nothing ever changes.

Hang on - a bit like every four years in Lambeth...

But they are costly as well. It would be around £150,000 - £200,000 every year to stage one.

Nice little earner for the Returning Officer though.


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Tricky Skills (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Slo-mo (May 6, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> NO! They are a bloody nightmare. They favour the ruling party as basically nothing ever changes.
> .


I don't see how election by thirds favours the ruling party, because they have to face the electorate three years out of four.


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 6, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> I don't see how election by thirds favours the ruling party, because they have to face the electorate three years out of four.



Wards rarely change when there is an election every year.


----------



## CH1 (May 6, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Wards rarely change when there is an election every year.


I don't believe that. Though obviously for a three seater ward to change party completely when elections are by thirds it takes 3 years for all councillors to be "changed". 

I studied engineering (fat lot of good that did me) but there is one piece of engineering which I think can be applied to government. That is the idea of negative feedback - which used to be the principle whereby HiFi amps gave the optimum sound.  You set up a negative feedback pathway (commonly known as a ballot box in the case of an elective democracy), so that errors and distortion can be reduced or corrected for.

If the rulers step too far out of line, the electorate bring them to heel by voting them out.

I appreciate if one were a Marxist, or even maybe an Anarchist, it would be preferable to throw the toys out of the pram and have an Instant New Regime which can implement Utopia.

Speaking as a (retired) engineer I would rather have my feedback in gentle thirds - which would encourage an existing administration to behave more reasonably, flagging up issues such as libraries, regeneration etc at the ballot box EVERY YEAR.


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 6, 2018)

This is my *ahem* experience of election by thirds.

2018

2016

2015

2014

2012

2011

I very much believe it.

Nothing ever changes...


----------



## CH1 (May 7, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> This is my *ahem* experience of election by thirds.
> 2018
> 2016
> 2015
> ...


I don't think Colchester is typical of Britain as a whole. It's more like Kingston (upon Thames).

To cite a local Lambeth example go back to 1990-1994 when Streatham Hill was a Tory ward. For some bizarre reason every year or so a Tory councillor resigned. This caused Streatham Hill to change from Con to Lib Dem over the period.

I guess you may say that is no change - but that would be to not acknowledge the PR problems Labour had at the time - such as the Vauxhall Constituency treasurer being sent to prison for transferring the party's funds into his father's bank account. Not to mention half the Labour group being "suspended" because they did not believe in paying council tax or poll tax.

I expect Labour might have picked Streatham Hill up if it was fighting fit rather than on the life support afforded by Stephen Whalley. I'm not surprised he retired from politics in 1994 - he must have had one of the most stressful jobs in British politics whilst he was Labour leader.

Meanwhile Colchester cxontinued as a Lib Dem/Consrvative contest as normal.

Can I suggest if you want a Labour/Conservative council you consider moving to Ipswich?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 7, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Hah that is mad!
> 
> Believable though. Looking at Oval's voting papers -  we saw another ploy - with the Green's Keene - labeled as lead candidate or something



Not a ploy, a signal to voters that if they want to split their vote, then if they want, they could vote for the candidate the party most wants to win. Perfectly electorally-legitimate.


----------



## Slo-mo (May 7, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Wards rarely change when there is an election every year.


I dunno if that is because of election by thirds though. I mean, let's be honest, hardly any wards in Lambeth changed really. And three other London councils are effectively one party states, hardly ideal -even if you are a Labour supporter surely you need some opposition in there to put alternative views?

I'm not saying election by thirds will solve all of Lambeth's problems. Quite probably it would make very little difference. But neither is It a terrible idea.


----------



## BusLanes (May 7, 2018)

ViolentPanda said:


> Not a ploy, a signal to voters that if they want to split their vote, then if they want, they could vote for the candidate the party most wants to win. Perfectly electorally-legitimate.



Oh it is legitimate - but it is a ploy. Ploy isn't necessarily a negative term here.  

I am not convinced it would actually work though unless the party spent some time trying to educate voters during the campaign.

Looking at Oval - Keene did get more than his fellow Greens but it wasn't a lot - and maybe his extra votes reflect more that he is well known locally due to St Mark's/Farmer's Market etc


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 7, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> I dunno if that is because of election by thirds though. I mean, let's be honest, hardly any wards in Lambeth changed really. And three other London councils are effectively one party states, hardly ideal -even if you are a Labour supporter surely you need some opposition in there to put alternative views?
> 
> I'm not saying election by thirds will solve all of Lambeth's problems. Quite probably it would make very little difference. But neither is It a terrible idea.



Possibly a rolling 2-yr local election, with half of wards being elected every 2 yrs, would work better, and not give folks "election fatigue".


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 1, 2018)

Death announced of Coldharbour ward councillor Matt Parr


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 4, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> Death announced of Coldharbour ward councillor Matt Parr



A notice of casual vacancy for Coldharbour Ward was published on Wednesday 1st 

My sources tell me somebody has already asked called for a by-election to be called and that *Thursday 13 September* will be polling day.
(This is a bit off - I thought the convention was to wait until after the funeral of a deceased councillor to call for the election).


----------



## bimble (Aug 4, 2018)

I don’t understand, is it saying that a by-election has to be requested in writing by residents ?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 4, 2018)

lang rabbie said:


> A notice of casual vacancy for Coldharbour Ward was published on Wednesday 1st
> 
> My sources tell me somebody has already asked called for a by-election to be called and that *Thursday 13 September* will be polling day.
> (This is a bit off - I thought the convention was to wait until after the funeral of a deceased councillor to call for the election).



Yeah seems a bit out of order as I believe the funeral’s not till the end of August


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 4, 2018)

bimble said:


> I don’t understand, is it saying that a by-election has to be requested in writing by residents ?


That is how I read it.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 4, 2018)

Two 'residents' need to write to the Returning Officer to request a by-election. This has now taken place.

It will be interesting to see who the candidates are. Lambeth Labour has a policy of putting up ex-Cllr's who lost their seats in previous elections.

Luke Murphy looks likely.


----------



## bimble (Aug 4, 2018)

Why not the people who came 4th 5th etc in Coldharbour at the recent local election? I don't get it. Am really interested in who replaces Matt Parr because he was our contact at the council for the adventure playground which has finally just reopened.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 4, 2018)

bimble said:


> Why not the people who came 4th 5th etc in Coldharbour at the recent local election? I don't get it. Am really interested in who replaces Matt Parr because he was our contact at the council for the adventure playground which has finally just reopened.



Just the way it works unfortunately. There’s (nearly) always a by election when the elected representative
dies.


----------



## bimble (Aug 4, 2018)

It means that all the candidates will be from inside lambeth labour ? (sorry still not understanding the process). Will residents get to vote? 

I know this 'eagerness' comes across as insensitive and am sorry for that, i did like him and am very sorry he's gone.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 4, 2018)

Any resident in the borough can stand in the by-election. Given the results in the ward three months ago, plus the popularity of Cllr Parr on the ground, I wouldn't expect anything other than another Labour victory. Turn out will be low however.


----------



## bimble (Aug 4, 2018)

worth asking Rachel Heywood if she's remotely considering it do you think?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 4, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Any resident in the borough can stand in the by-election. Given the results in the ward three months ago, plus the popularity of Cllr Parr on the ground, I wouldn't expect anything other than another Labour victory. Turn out will be low however.



Yep. The Greens will push but by elections have notoriously low voter levels and incumbent parties rarely lose.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 4, 2018)

bimble said:


> worth asking Rachel Heywood if she's remotely considering it do you think?



Unlikely after her experience of being crushed by the party machine just three months ago.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 4, 2018)

bimble said:


> worth asking Rachel Heywood if she's remotely considering it do you think?


She’d be great but pushing against the party machines is probably futile. Cos of leaflets/campaigning etc. Plus I imagine she’s burnt as fuck from it all. Would be lovely in theory, but the reality is very difficult.


----------



## bimble (Aug 4, 2018)

yep.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 5, 2018)

colacubes said:


> She’d be great but pushing against the party machines is probably futile. Cos of leaflets/campaigning etc. Plus I imagine she’s burnt as fuck from it all. Would be lovely in theory, but the reality is very difficult.



I was one of those leafleting for Rachel as independent. We leafleted whole ward twice. I also saw Greens out leafleting a lot. 

Labour party didn't bother. You could put up anyone in Coldharbour ward under Labour banner and they would get in.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 5, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Two 'residents' need to write to the Returning Officer to request a by-election. This has now taken place.
> 
> It will be interesting to see who the candidates are. Lambeth Labour has a policy of putting up ex-Cllr's who lost their seats in previous elections.
> 
> Luke Murphy looks likely.



Luke? Are we in Coldharbour going to get rejects from other wards. Kicked out by Greens?

What a nightmare scenario.

Luke works for IPPR?


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 5, 2018)

Will be interesting to see what bit of Labour the candidate will be.  If my friends in Lewisham were right, an early by election usually favours Momentum as they are better organised for nomination activities. Although that didn't work there


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 5, 2018)

This is a completely different process in Lambeth at a local level. There is a list of approved candidates. These are 'approved' by the Campaigns Forum, aka Progress in Lambeth.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 5, 2018)

Ahh, so it's all in hand then


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 10, 2018)

Greens have selected Michael Groce over four other candidates.

_OK..._


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Greens have selected Michael Groce over four other candidates.
> 
> _OK..._


Press release: 



> Green Party selects community worker and poet for Coldharbour
> by-election
> 
> Lambeth Green Party has selected Michael Groce as their candidate for
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 10, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Greens have selected Michael Groce over four other candidates.
> 
> _OK..._



Would have preferred Rashid.

Last election it was Rashid I saw going around canvasing/ leafleting. ( I was doing it for Rachel so saw him).

I did not see Groce. Perhaps he was writing poetry?

I don't agree with what everything Rashid says but he deserves to be Green Cllr for all the legwork he has done.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Would have preferred Rashid.
> 
> Last election it was Rashid I saw going around canvasing/ leafleting. ( I was doing it for Rachel so saw him).
> 
> ...


Apart from Rachel he's the ONLY candidate/councillor I ever saw out and about.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 11, 2018)

Groce is one of those names I keep hearing but I can't remember why


----------



## Winot (Aug 11, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Groce is one of those names I keep hearing but I can't remember why



Is he related to Cherry Groce?


----------



## sealion (Aug 11, 2018)

Winot said:


> Is he related to Cherry Groce?


Yes-son of.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 11, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Groce is one of those names I keep hearing but I can't remember why



Featured in Brixton Buzz a while back.

Michael Groce found guilty of using threatening, abusive or insulting words or behaviour with intent at No 6 Somerleyton Road


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 11, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Featured in Brixton Buzz a while back.
> 
> Michael Groce found guilty of using threatening, abusive or insulting words or behaviour with intent at No 6 Somerleyton Road



Ahh yes, that might be it.


----------



## bimble (Aug 19, 2018)

Scarlett O'hara is popping up in my twitter feed, playing dominoes and grinning at the camera. We're being told to vote for her but has anybody got a clue who she is, what she thinks / stands for? She does not seem to have her own social media profile.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 19, 2018)

bimble said:


> Scarlett O'hara is popping up in my twitter feed, playing dominoes and grinning at the camera. We're being told to vote for her but has anybody got a clue who she is, what she thinks / stands for? She does not seem to have her own social media profile.


She appears to be as fictitious as her namesake!


----------



## CH1 (Aug 19, 2018)

bimble said:


> Scarlett O'hara is popping up in my twitter feed, playing dominoes and grinning at the camera. We're being told to vote for her but has anybody got a clue who she is, what she thinks / stands for? She does not seem to have her own social media profile.


Look at this 
I reckon the Women's Equality Party might have something to say about all this.
Not so much speaking as being spoken for.


----------



## bimble (Aug 19, 2018)

Yep , lots of that sort of thing. She surely must have her own access to the internet?


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 19, 2018)

Found a trodden on Conservative leaflet just now on Atlantic Road


----------



## CH1 (Aug 20, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Found a trodden on Conservative leaflet just now on Atlantic Road
> 
> View attachment 144486 View attachment 144487


Yvonne stood before (in 2014). Can't quite get my head round why her concerns are best met by the Conservative party.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 21, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Yvonne stood before (in 2014). Can't quite get my head round why her concerns are best met by the Conservative party.



I was thinking the same.

She sounds caring in what she does. Then stands for party that is shafting the less fortunate. Bizzare.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 21, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Look at this
> I reckon the Women's Equality Party might have something to say about all this.
> Not so much speaking as being spoken for.




I wish Coldharbour ward would have strong local champion.

As much as I like Donatus personally I wonder if Coldharbour is going to get yet another leadership loyalist.

Bumped into Donatus canvassing with other Labour party members. Somewhat surprised the early morning Sunday knock I ignored wasn't the African ladies of a certain age who want to take me to church and save me from eternal torment in hell. Which sounds much more fun than spending all Sunday in church. And it is all Sunday. When I make my way to off license lunchtime they are still at it in that arches in LJ.

It was Labour party canvassers. They are surprisingly active this time around. 

Leaving home Sunday morning with my load Donatus asked me what I was doing. I told him I was going to work on the Grove Adventure playground. The conversation petered out once I had mentioned Grove APG. 

It would be really good to have campaigning local ward Cllr who stuck up for local assets like Grove APG.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 21, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Found a trodden on Conservative leaflet just now on Atlantic Road
> 
> View attachment 144486 View attachment 144487



As no one told her Tories are bunch of public school educated heartless shits?

Did she not notice Windrush scandal was connected to Tories? And Mays "hostile environment".


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 23, 2018)

The Labour candidate now has a Twitter account. Judging by her tweets and followers, she should probably be called the Progress candidate on the ballot paper.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2018)

It's a real shame Rashid isn't standing this time.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 23, 2018)

editor said:


> It's a real shame Rashid isn't standing this time.


Maybe he is concentrating on his campaign to be Green Party deputy leader nationally?


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Maybe he is concentrating on his campaign to be Green Party deputy leader nationally?


Indeed he is. I was chatting to him last night.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 23, 2018)

Sending the Big Guns out.



Like Progress need one extra Cllr.


----------



## aka (Aug 23, 2018)

Presumably the issues are the same ones the residents wanted Cllr Matt to “get on to”. 

Dear Labour, given you’ve been in charge for a million years.......


----------



## bimble (Aug 23, 2018)

Don’t see why anyone bother voting in this tbh.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2018)

Just had Lambeth types knock on my door. They disappeared swiftly after I'd gone through how shit they were over Cressingham, Carnegie and Rachel Heywood.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Sending the Big Guns out.
> 
> 
> 
> Like Progress need one extra Cllr.



My response>


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Sending the Big Guns out.
> 
> 
> 
> Like Progress need one extra Cllr.




Chatting to someone in Labour party and they are really concerned that Greens will do well.

Hence getting the big guns out.

First time I have seen it in Coldharbour ward. Normally they don't bother as whoever is Labour candidate gets in.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Sending the Big Guns out.
> 
> 
> 
> Like Progress need one extra Cllr.




Even the supreme leader herself I see.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Sending the Big Guns out.
> 
> 
> 
> Like Progress need one extra Cllr.




They need yet another Progress Cllr so she can Twitter about how awful Corbyn is.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 30, 2018)

There's some great ideas in here, but is she standing as the Lambeth Labour candidate?

Seems pretty much the opposite of what the Progress Cabinet is doing around here.


----------



## bimble (Aug 30, 2018)

Good. She explicitly said in writing that she'll fight to keep childrens services open. Have tweeted inviting her along to Grove Adventure playground.


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 30, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> There's some great ideas in here, but is she standing as the Lambeth Labour candidate?
> 
> Seems pretty much the opposite of what the Progress Cabinet is doing around here.



Look forward to her voting for residents ballots


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 30, 2018)

bimble said:


> Good. She explicitly said in writing that she'll fight to keep childrens services open. Have tweeted inviting her along to Grove Adventure playground.



She has come to APG. Greens and LDs been invited as well. Greens were very interested. Haven't heard what Scarlet thought.

Was at Grove APG yesterday for Loughborough Junction planning forum meeting.. Not one but two Labour Cllrs turned up to show interest. They really are worried about Greens.

Also learnt Coldharbour ward has now only one functioning Cllr. Donatus. Emma Nye who just got elected to replace Rachel has promptly taken maternity leave. I didn't think being a Cllr was a regular job but there you go.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 30, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> There's some great ideas in here, but is she standing as the Lambeth Labour candidate?
> 
> Seems pretty much the opposite of what the Progress Cabinet is doing around here.




I've tweeted reply to the video asking her " will you support keeping Grove APG as part of pledge to "back the next generation". I got election leaflet from her saying that we one of her pledges.

Her recent leaflet follows this film.

I agree is she standing as Labour candidate? Sounds like Rachel. And we all know what happened to her.

The film and recent leaflet plus canvassing are unheard of in Coldharbour ward. Where you could stick red rosette on a donkey and it would get elected.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 30, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Look forward to her voting for residents ballots



In her recent leaflet she says:



> "Ive developed a good understanding of the issues in the area that I'd need to deal with as a Cllr and I've learned how valuable it is to really listen to residents and hear their views"



Whilst none of Coldharbour ward estates are under threat of redevelopment I still wonder ,like you, if she would support residents ballots in other parts of Lambeth.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 31, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> In her recent leaflet she says:
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst none of Coldharbour ward estates are under threat of redevelopment I still wonder ,like you, if she would support residents ballots in other parts of Lambeth.


The problem is the whip. She can speak up for constituents but if their wishes conflict with the grand scheme of things Progress-wise she will have to fall in with Lambeth Labour group policy.

BTW I agree the video is well made - but it's odd they are claiming to support what others already do, ie. job training (Green Man?) @ 58s then mentions programmes such as "Birxton BID". I guess Brixton BID have had a major impact on SIA training (doormen/bouncers)

1m 10s she moves on to fighting to keep children's centres open (who closed them? and who is running the Grove Adventure Playground now?)  

shortly after it's "genuinely affordable housing" (I take it she's not a fan of MUSE and Your Nu Town Hall? and will fight tooth and nail for social housing in Somerleyton Road?)

Final point on Scarlett's list of ticks "balancing the needs of businesses and residents so everyone benefits" - opening the loos again? or renewing Brixton BID 5 years?

I think she is talking the talk but won't be able to walk the walk - after all she can hardly be aspiring to be expelled like Rachel Heywood or Kingsley Abrams - can she?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 31, 2018)

Maybe she's just in it for the shit 'n' giggles?

She'll get plenty of those with the Progress mob.


----------



## alcopop (Aug 31, 2018)

I’ll vote for anyone who is anti  Corbyn and might  win


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 31, 2018)

alcopop said:


> I’ll vote for anyone who is anti  Corbyn and night win



Why?

Labour membership has increased under Corbyn. 

I know people who have rejoined Labour party due to Corbyn. 

What is it about Corbyn you object to?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 31, 2018)

CH1 said:


> The problem is the whip. She can speak up for constituents but if their wishes conflict with the grand scheme of things Progress-wise she will have to fall in with Lambeth Labour group policy.
> 
> BTW I agree the video is well made - but it's odd they are claiming to support what others already do, ie. job training (Green Man?) @ 58s then mentions programmes such as "Birxton BID". I guess Brixton BID have had a major impact on SIA training (doormen/bouncers)
> 
> ...



Good post

She has made personal pledges in her latest election leaflet. I will be keeping it for future  reference.

If she is cynically making these statement to get elected and renages on them.  Im going to get seriously pissed off.


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 1, 2018)

Definitely starting to heat up - if one went by posters alone it would look like the Greens have it.


----------



## happyshopper (Sep 1, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> ....
> 
> Also learnt Coldharbour ward has now only one functioning Cllr. Donatus. Emma Nye who just got elected to replace Rachel has promptly taken maternity leave. I didn't think being a Cllr was a regular job but there you go.



I usually agree with your posts but here you are just wrong. If you support maternity/paternity leave then you support it for everyone, whether or not it’s a regular job.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 2, 2018)

happyshopper said:


> I usually agree with your posts but here you are just wrong. If you support maternity/paternity leave then you support it for everyone, whether or not it’s a regular job.



Thinking on it you are right. Fair criticism.

After my post I bumped into the only active Coldharbour ward Donatus. I asked him if he was getting any more admin support as one Cllr was on maternity leave and one had died. He said no. 

I remember ex Cllr Rachel telling me the case work in Coldharbour ward was more than others. Despite central Brixton making it appear affluent its a poor area. 

Lambeth council is comparable to large business. In large business if someone is on maternity leave they get someone else in temporarily to cover the work.

We pay for our Cllrs and despite the way New Labour go on they work for us in theory. 

I checked and Cllrs do have right to paternity/ maternity leave. As that is the case Lambeth should find ways to make sure constituents still have access to help when needed.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 11, 2018)

I received this rather novel personally addressed letter from Helen Hayes today (as presumably has every elector in Coldharbour Ward).

Apparently neither the Greens nor the Lib Dems raised a finger against Brexit in 2016 she says, so please vote for Scarlett as the only candidate capable of sending a strong message to the government in favour of a soft Brexit.

Excuse me - is this a council election? Are we being asked to vote for the party who are busy ruining local libraries and whose legacy looks like a Nu Town Hall massively overspent and accompanied by loads of unaffordable luxury flats.

I cannot believe Helen Hayes wrote this letter. And she should be ashamed of allowing it to go out in her name.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 11, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I received this rather novel personally addressed letter from Helen Hayes today (as presumably has every elector in Coldharbour Ward).
> 
> Apparently neither the Greens nor the Lib Dems raised a finger against Brexit in 2016 she says, so please vote for Scarlett as the only candidate capable of sending a strong message to the government in favour of a soft Brexit.
> 
> ...



I agree. What the fuck is the point of this letter. Its annoying to say the least.

The main opposition are Greens and LibDems. Both of whom are Remain.

Greens official policy is for another referendum on the deal. So if one wants to use vote to send message on Brexit better to vote Green.

Greens For Europe - Our Priorities | The Green Party

Im totally bemused by Helen Hayes letter.

What it does show is that a minor by election in a borough with rock solid Labour majority is putting the shits up Lambeth Labour.


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 11, 2018)

Oh they did this last time as well in the wards targetted by Libs and Green (not certain about all the Green wards). It's a defensive thing as far as I can tell and probably not a bad one.


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 11, 2018)

If you subscribe to the theory that sending loads of literature or social media guff then eventually one may get through to a resident. I think now, if I don't live in the place voting, I actually enjoy the literature/videos more than anything else. I just live over the border so don't see most of them but I've liked the Green and Lib Dems quite a lot. The white cover/single line of text Green one was quite powerful as is the orange Demand Better Lib Dem one


----------



## CH1 (Sep 13, 2018)

Rather disappointing result


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Rather disappointing result



It was a pretty good showing by Groce but it's going to be yet more Blairite Labour. 

Oh, and UKIP: LOL.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 14, 2018)

Rubbish turnout - looks like barely 2000 people bothered to vote.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 14, 2018)

A turnout of 24.87%.

The Greens took their share of the vote up 12%, with the winning Progress vote up 2% compared to May.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 14, 2018)

Here's the Buzz piece.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 14, 2018)

Ms T said:


> Rubbish turnout - looks like barely 2000 people bothered to vote.


24.8% is quite a good turnout for this ward in a by-election.
What was very surprising was the number of Councillors on the knocker canvassing and on polling day.

The ruling cabal is very committed to survival - but it was pointed out to me by a Momentum person yesterday that Labour were probably very short of ordinary footsoldiers locally in Coldharbour Ward due to the purging of Cllr Rachel Heywood.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 14, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> A turnout of 24.87%.
> The Greens took their share of the vote up 12%, with the winning Progress vote up 2% compared to May.


Subjectively I would suggest that the area with highest Green support was actually where newly elected Cllr Scarlett and the late Cllr Parr lived (that is the area of residential streets between Railton Road and Effra Road).

Can't see the Green Party making a lot of headway in areas like the Loughborough Estates unless regeneration issues came on the agenda like Cressingham Gardens or Central Hill.

Coldharbour (as Angell Ward) has only once had a non-Labour councillor elected since 1945 - indeed it was the only Lambeth Council ward to remain loyal to Labour in the Tory landslide of 1968.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2018)

I didn't vote for the first time in ages. There really was no one worth voting for.


----------



## Southlondon (Sep 14, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Thinking on it you are right. Fair criticism.
> 
> After my post I bumped into the only active Coldharbour ward Donatus. I asked him if he was getting any more admin support as one Cllr was on maternity leave and one had died. He said no.
> 
> ...


There are 3 councillors in each ward so if one is unavailable there are 2 others  available. As with what happens in most work places with maternity leave and sickness absence etc,  the rest of the team will be expected to cover the absent colleagues work load. Most councillors have full time jobs meaning a lot of case work, council meetings, community group meetings, electioneering and resident surgeries etc are scheduled in the evenings and weekends, which means it’s a hard enough role to balance with parental commitments as it is, so there should be no criticism of a woman exercising her hard fought for right to maternity leave as a councillor, than for workers in any other field. 
As for admin support, apart from a couple of staff in the group office who mainly provide support to the cabinet members, there is no back office set up. The councillors provide their own admin and cover casework themselves. It’s not like MPs who will have a PA and a couple of caseworkers.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2018)

The Green spin: 



> News Release: Surge in support for Greens in Lambeth by-election
> 
> There was a surge in support for the Green Party in yesterday's
> by-election in Coldharbour ward in Brixton.
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 14, 2018)

Deleted to quote mix up


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 14, 2018)

Southlondon said:


> There are 3 councillors in each ward so if one is unavailable there are 2 others  available. As with what happens in most work places with maternity leave and sickness absence etc,  the rest of the team will be expected to cover the absent colleagues work load. Most councillors have full time jobs meaning a lot of case work, council meetings, community group meetings, electioneering and resident surgeries etc are scheduled in the evenings and weekends, which means it’s a hard enough role to balance with parental commitments as it is, so there should be no criticism of a woman exercising her hard fought for right to maternity leave as a councillor, than for workers in any other field.
> As for admin support, apart from a couple of staff in the group office who mainly provide support to the cabinet members, there is no back office set up. The councillors provide their own admin and cover casework themselves. It’s not like MPs who will have a PA and a couple of caseworkers.




Fair comment.


Yes MPs have staff. Now this has been discussed here I think Cllrs should have admin staff funded by Council. Especially in ward like Coldharbour. What is overlooked is that Cllrs work for us.


I do hope the Coldharbour Ward Labour Cllrs ( now Scarlett has been elected) will be supporting keeping services for young people.For examp!e properly funded adventure playgrounds. When they are all back from leave and up to strength for campaigning. Services for poor people with childcare responsibilities. Not just toe the party line that there is no demand for these services. Cllrs who have benefited from hard won rights to maternity/ paternity leave will be doing this I assume.

Time will tell.


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 14, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Subjectively I would suggest that the area with highest Green support was actually where newly elected Cllr Scarlett and the late Cllr Parr lived (that is the area of residential streets between Railton Road and Effra Road).
> 
> Can't see the Green Party making a lot of headway in areas like the Loughborough Estates unless regeneration issues came on the agenda like Cressingham Gardens or Central Hill.
> 
> Coldharbour (as Angell Ward) has only once had a non-Labour councillor elected since 1945 - indeed it was the only Lambeth Council ward to remain loyal to Labour in the Tory landslide of 1968.



Anecdotally the number of Green signs was very high around the above area and not really that evident elsewhere.

I'd sort of assumed the Greens must have been hitting the estates quite heavily but on the day saw Labour and Libs around them more.


----------



## Southlondon (Sep 15, 2018)

editor said:


> The Green spin:


They can spin all they want, but basically they’ve simply replaced the libdems in the Borough. The real battle  to move Lambeth towards a more resident responsive position will take place within the Labour Party not from the token grouplet of green councillors. If the left manage to replicate what Is happening within local parties around the country, and overthrow the progress cult that dominates Lambeth Labour, then there’s potential to field a fresh left wing slate  of councillors at the next election, bringing with them estate ballots, increased pressure  on developers etc.  People who see themselves as sympathetic to Corbyn, but refrain from aiding our local battle because of their disappointment with the progress dominance locally, are only serving to prolong the progress dominance of the council.


Gramsci said:


> Fair comment.
> 
> 
> Yes MPs have staff. Now this has been discussed here I think Cllrs should have admin staff funded by Council. Especially in ward like Coldharbour. What is overlooked is that Cllrs work for us.
> ...


if councillors had admin staff it would be a considerable additional cost Gramsci. They do work for us, but on a very part time basis. And the us is everyone in the community not just the vocal minority that shout loudest. She has been elected as a Labour Party Councillor on the Labour manifesto and will be expected to follow the whip as Is every councillor who represents a party. If an elected representative fails to obey the whip on enough occasions they would be liable to be dropped by the party just as rebellious MPs should expect to be deselected if they are out of line with the party. To ensure Lambeth councillors are working to a manifesto and priorities more in line with the national party, requires a strengthening of the left in the local party, so that Lambeth labour selects leftwing candidates. This is why I would argue that the real battle for a leftwing council takes place within the local party, and not by desperately looking for alternative little parties to support in their fruitless efforts to topple labour. 
 The councillor allowance is not enough for people to give up work for, and the role is not a full time one. Candidates considering taking the role on are expected to be able to balance the role with their job and home life, and to be honest I’m not sure that any ward would be able to justify the added cost of allocated admin workers to support them.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 15, 2018)

Southlondon said:


> They can spin all they want, but basically they’ve simply replaced the libdems in the Borough. The real battle  to move Lambeth towards a more resident responsive position will take place within the Labour Party not from the token grouplet of green councillors. If the left manage to replicate what Is happening within local parties around the country, and overthrow the progress cult that dominates Lambeth Labour, then there’s potential to field a fresh left wing slate  of councillors at the next election, bringing with them estate ballots, increased pressure  on developers etc.  People who see themselves as sympathetic to Corbyn, but refrain from aiding our local battle because of their disappointment with the progress dominance locally, are only serving to prolong the progress dominance of the council.
> .


Is this change within Labour going to happen?
I met Lib Peck on Thursday. She clearly thinks she's doing a good job.
You could argue if you were a "Pecker" that so do the voters - council tenants in particular - Coldharbour being a very council estate/social housing  based ward.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 18, 2018)

Topic-bending slightly here - but I was looking at historical data on Lambeth local elections when I hit upon this Wikipedia page: Lambeth London Borough Council election, 1990.

The odd thing is it shows the BNP losing a seat (not stated which one).
I've been around since 1978 (though not for the 1978 council election) - but I can't remember any BNP councillor being elected in Lambeth in 1986, or a councillor defecting to the BNP during the period 1986-1990.

Can anyone else? I suspect that whoever does these pages at Wikipedia may have simply copied and pasted from another borough.

I have attached these official records of candidates elected in 1986, and as you will see there were no BNP candidates. There were 3 NF candidates - 2 in Oval Ward and 1 in Prince's Ward scoring 57, 60 and 69. 

This seems to be no so much fake news, as manufactured inaccuracy in Wikipedia, which is regrettable. I use it a lot.


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 18, 2018)

What I find fascinating about that is the various different flavours of Alliance - LIBSDP, SDPLIB, SDPACT, SDPAFT, LIBAFT, LIBACT.
What do they mean?


----------



## CH1 (Sep 18, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> What I find fascinating about that is the various different flavours of Alliance - LIBSDP, SDPLIB, SDPACT, SDPAFT, LIBAFT, LIBACT.
> What do they mean?


LIBSDP would've been a Liberal candidate standing as "Alliance"
SDPLIB an SDP person likewise.

I think LIBAFT, SDPAFT would have been where candidates stood as Liberal Alliance Focus Team or SDP Alliance Focus Team - it was traditional for Liberals to call their flyers/newsletter "Focus", and presumably someone decided that the candidates ought to be tied in with these rather than the national party.

The system seems to have worked quite well - until the coalition. As you will have noted Liberal Democrat support collapsed in "Labour facing" areas.

Poor old Ian Buist (very nice man who I met on election day) only got half the votes in the by-election last week than I gained myself in the 1986 Angell Ward election (first pic). And he had much better "Focus" leaflets!


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 18, 2018)

You mean Doug Buist?  Hard for Libs when Labour and Greens were already facing off there in May. Greens/second party can easily sweep up the No Labour vote even when otherwise good candidate/literature/effort. Would be interesting to see how Greens would fare somewhere they haven't put any real effort into in a similar by election but the Libs had recently. Suspect Greens would suffer similarly


----------



## CH1 (Sep 18, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> You mean Doug Buist?  Hard for Libs when Labour and Greens were already facing off there in May. Greens/second party can easily sweep up the No Labour vote even when otherwise good candidate/literature/effort. Would be interesting to see how Greens would fare somewhere they haven't put any real effort into in a similar by election but the Libs had recently. Suspect Greens would suffer similarly


Doug. Obviously a by election with no real campaigning and the Green vote would be less. In Coldharbour it would still be higher than the Lib Dems though.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 22, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Topic-bending slightly here - but I was looking at historical data on Lambeth local elections when I hit upon this Wikipedia page: Lambeth London Borough Council election, 1990.
> 
> The odd thing is it shows the BNP losing a seat (not stated which one).
> I've been around since 1978 (though not for the 1978 council election) - but I can't remember any BNP councillor being elected in Lambeth in 1986, or a councillor defecting to the BNP during the period 1986-1990.
> ...



I haven't put it through Excel but I think whoever has made that Wikipedia edit last year has combined the Greens, BNP and Revolutionary Communist votes i.e . the total "other" vote not for the four then main parties.


----------

